# AEW Dynamite 9/8/21 Official Discussion Thread - Dustin Rhodes Enters The House of Black



## Prosper

A lot of debuts at All Out which we will get follow-ups from and 2 killer matches booked.

Nothing else announced yet but will update once we hear more!

@Firefromthegods


----------



## Chelsea

Punk. Bryan. Cole. Malakai murdering someone. Mox in action.
This should be great.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I love the graphics so far!*


----------



## rich110991

🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Mr316

Don’t f*** this up AEW. Everyone will be watching.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Jbardo37

Not been this excited about a wrestling tv show in years.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Oh… its Tuesday 

soz @Prosper / @Firefromthegods 

lost track of time - i keep watching that bloody ppv ending and the Danielson theme


----------



## Geert Wilders

Cody returns, I suspect.


----------



## Prosper

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Oh… its Tuesday
> 
> soz @Prosper / @Firefromthegods
> 
> lost track of time - i keep watching that bloody ppv ending and the Danielson theme


Haha no worries I don't mind making threads

And yeah Ive watched that ending at least 10 times now lol, watch Punks debut at least 15 times


----------



## Dizzie

I hope black vs Dustin is not the main event, that will do the promotion no favours after such a talked about ppv with new intrigued eyes on the product


----------



## 3venflow

Mox vs Suzuki will headline because it's Mox's home area. And it'll be a killer main event.


----------



## Mr316

The smart thing to do tomorrow would be to have an unusual format. Start the show with a segment involving Bryan and close the show with a segment involving Punk.


----------



## rich110991

Maybe Hangman and Cody will both be back too?


----------



## Jbardo37

Yeah Moxley v Suzuki should main event.


----------



## Pentagon Senior

Have they ever done a video recap from ppv on the next Dynamite? Showing a replay of the Cole & Danielson run ins to start the show would be fun. Then tell the audience that Danielson is due to address them later in the show - have him come out and challenge Cole to his first feud. Have Mox v Suzuki headline in Mox's home town. Throw in segments for Britt/Soho, Punk/Darby and Lucha Bros for some storyline progression...maybe a Cody return after Black beats Dustin.

That would be the bare bones of a compelling post ppv show IMO.


----------



## rich110991

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435324491664613376
So happy for her.


----------



## The_Great_One21

I just hope it’s a good show.

Bryan promo. Punk promo. Malakai match. Mox match. Elite promo involving Cole. Hopefully an MJF promo. Ruby/Britt segment maybe. Hopefully we get a good main event and not another jobber squash.

Potentially a good show in store.


----------



## Mr316

How many tickets sold for tomorrow?


----------



## Prosper

rich110991 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435324491664613376
> So happy for her.


Her post All Out media scrum was some heart warming shit, she's extremely happy right now and you could see the glow on her face.


----------



## 3venflow

Mr316 said:


> How many tickets sold for tomorrow?


Don't know the exact number but early sales were very strong. Likely to be 8~10,000.


----------



## rich110991

Prosper said:


> Her post All Out media scrum was some heart warming shit, she's extremely happy right now and you could see the glow on her face.


Totally agree! It was lovely to see and speaks volumes.


----------



## rich110991

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435347180626366464


----------



## ProjectGargano

Ruby Soho vs Jaime Hayter will be good too!


----------



## H4L

ProjectGargano said:


> Ruby Soho vs Jaime Hayter will be good too!


Should be a fun match. I'm a big fan of both.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Prosper said:


> Her post All Out media scrum was some heart warming shit, she's extremely happy right now and you could see the glow on her face.


did you see the gif of her on twitter hugging Bryce that is doing the rounds?

legit brings a tear to my eye


----------



## Prosper

rich110991 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435347180626366464


Nice!! I love that they booked this match. Tomorrows show is gonna be awesome. Added to OP.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> did you see the gif of her on twitter hugging Bryce that is doing the rounds?
> 
> legit brings a tear to my eye


No haven't seen that one, got the gif? She's so genuine


----------



## Prosper

Looks like we are getting a Daniel Bryan promo too according to the "Road To" episode title.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Prosper said:


> Nice!! I love that they booked this match. Tomorrows show is gonna be awesome. Added to OP.
> 
> 
> 
> No haven't seen that one, got the gif? She's so genuine


dude 😢


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435035489812295680


----------



## Prosper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435225500541141003
Jesus.


----------



## Prosper

LifeInCattleClass said:


> dude 😢
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435035489812295680




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434721294654771201


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

New ‘road to’ in 7 min!


----------



## EmbassyForever

Amazing card! Can't wait


----------



## Pentagon Senior

LifeInCattleClass said:


> did you see the gif of her on twitter hugging Bryce that is doing the rounds?
> 
> *legit brings a tear to my eye*


Such a beta move 🙄


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The Road to Dynamite episode is live right now. Click this link y'all.




*


----------



## Buhalovski

I dont know if its okay for Jamie to lose clean so early after her return. Call me crazy but I thought her winning the Casino battle royal turning on Britt and challenging her for the title might actually happen.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Pentagon Senior said:


> Such a beta move 🙄


hahaha! I am the beta-est 

like brian cage says ‘who beta?!’


----------



## Shock Street

I like Dustin a lot, should be better than the last couple Malakai matches although I don't dislike the story itself.


----------



## Prosper

That Road To episode was extraordinary. Didn't want it to end. The Ruby Soho and Daniel Bryan parts were so good. Nice cameo appearance from Sarah Logan.


----------



## Pentagon Senior

LifeInCattleClass said:


> hahaha! I am the beta-est
> 
> like brian cage says ‘who beta?!’


Teehee

I can't say much - I once cried watching a home improvements TV show 😭


----------



## Not Lying

Damn the countdown at 11pm made it to top 10?

I’m predicting a 2nd hour rampage within 1 year to be added.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Definition of Technician said:


> Damn the countdown at 11pm made it to top 10?
> 
> I’m predicting a 2nd hour rampage within 1 year to be added.


if they could slide it in at 9, that’ll be great

(thats what she said)


----------



## Prosper

The Definition of Technician said:


> Damn the countdown at 11pm made it to top 10?
> 
> I’m predicting a 2nd hour rampage within 1 year to be added.


I feel like they kind of have to at this point, a lot of top tier talent for only 3 hours


----------



## rbl85

Prosper said:


> I feel like they kind of have to at this point, a lot of top tier talent for only 3 hours


If you put a 2nd hour to rampage then the show will do sub 500K really quick


----------



## Sad Panda

Wow that Road to video is outstanding.

Bryan has become such a good promo. Fans don’t talk about it enough; how much he’s improved on the microphone.

The whole episode really did a great job of encapsulating what an emotional roller coaster that PPV was, not just for the viewers, but also the performers.

Wrestling at its finest, and most pure.


----------



## Prosper

rbl85 said:


> If you put a 2nd hour to rampage then the show will do sub 500K really quick


They're not staying in the same time slot though. so if they can get a 8pm or 9pm slot on another night I can see them possibly matching Dynamite numbers at 2 hours.


----------



## rbl85

Prosper said:


> *They're not staying in the same time slot though.* so if they can get a 8pm or 9pm slot on another night I can see them possibly matching Dynamite numbers at 2 hours.


We don't know that


----------



## Geeee

Prosper said:


> They're not staying in the same time slot though. so if they can get a 8pm or 9pm slot on another night I can see them possibly matching Dynamite numbers at 2 hours.


Wednesday Night War? Was fun while it lasted. Monday night war? Meh. Kenny already overcame a doll in DDT. Friday Night War? Now THAT'S the real hotness!


----------



## omaroo

Shaping to be a great Dynamite and even Rampage this week.

They do need to put strong cards every week from this point on.

Put less jobbers and filler where possile.


----------



## omaroo

The road to video was awesome. Brilliant. Really enjoy them every week.


----------



## Luigo

That video gets me so fucking pumped- thank you AEW for making pro wrestling great again


----------



## thorn123

Dustin has done really well in AEW for an old washed up guy. This will be a great match.


----------



## Chan Hung

Dustin vs Black should be fun. Bryan best show up tomorrow LOL


----------



## Asylum Queen

Mr316 said:


> The smart thing to do tomorrow would be to have an unusual format. Start the show with a segment involving Bryan and close the show with a segment involving Punk.


No! They need to close with Mox and Suzuki. They've been hyping up Mox's homecoming for weeks now. Punk's had his time to be in big segments. Let Mox have his own moment. Punk had his in Chicago. Let Mox have his in his hometown of Cincinnati.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I'll be watching the Bryan segment for sure to see what's going on there, might check out the Black vs Rhodes match just to see Dustin get squashed too.


----------



## ElTerrible

If this Japanese gauntlet Moxley is on is leading to Moxley/Tanahashi on a AEW PPV it has to start here. Get Suzuki on the mic post match say: I have a message from a friend and pop a pre-recorded Tanahashi promo. Then sell it to the "casual fans" by calling him the Hulk Hogan/Ric Flair of Japanese wrestling. No need to sell to the hardcore fans, but let the casuals know what a big deal this is.


----------



## Mister Sinister

Ratings will definitely drop 100-300k during the New Japan match. This is not for the mainstream audience.


----------



## Hitman1987

If they add a tag match involving 2 of their good teams then this will be a good card.


----------



## ProjectGargano

ElTerrible said:


> If this Japanese gauntlet Moxley is on is leading to Moxley/Tanahashi on a AEW PPV it has to start here. Get Suzuki on the mic post match say: I have a message from a friend and pop a pre-recorded Tanahashi promo. Then sell it to the "casual fans" by calling him the Hulk Hogan/Ric Flair of Japanese wrestling. No need to sell to the hardcore fans, but let the casuals know what a big deal this is.


The next one will be Taiji Ishimori that is on USA in the next weeks as well.


----------



## zkorejo

So excited for this one. Just three matches announced. Which means alot of story segments hopefully. 

Elite segment is a must do. Have Bryan interrupt to challenge for a 4v4 at Grandslam. 

Black needs to destroy Dustin. Cody probably returns here to set up his rematch with Black for Grandslam.

Looking forward to fresh new feuds.


----------



## Erik.

Can't wait to see who Miro redeems next.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

For all of those peeps moaning how they always show the whole card

i present to you…. This week 🤣

aew is truly a buffet of fan service


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Erik. said:


> Can't wait to see who Miro redeems next.


Whoever it is, make it a squash. Miro can be TNT Champion forever if I had my way.


----------



## omaroo

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Whoever it is, make it a squash. Miro can be TNT Champion forever if I had my way.


That's one thing I think I actually agree with you on.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

omaroo said:


> That's one thing I think I actually agree with you on.


What can I say? The dude is fucking entertaining, I'd watch AEW if it was just 2 hours of Miro talking about how amazing he is and how he has a hot wife.


----------



## ElTerrible

After listening to Oral Sessions I think the answer to what is next will be Young Bucks vs. Punk/Bryan. 

Can you imagine they go with the Grand Slam Dynamite/Rampage:

Hangman vs. Omega for the world title
Young Bucks vs. Punk/Bryan
Lucha Bros vs. Santana/Ortiz for the tag titles
Jungle Boy vs. Adam Cole
Britt Baker vs. Thunder Rosa for the women´s title
Black vs. Cody Rhodes
Miro vs. Kingston for the TNT title

TNT should just give them an extra two hours for that show.


----------



## Mr316

Night off for Punk?


----------



## Hitman1987

He 


PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Whoever it is, make it a squash. Miro can be TNT Champion forever if I had my way.


He should do an open challenge like Cody against non-AEW wrestlers , where they get an AEW contract if they beat him. Then he should just squash them all until 1 week Bray Wyatt answers the call.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mr316 said:


> Night off for Punk?


Think so - spotlight on Bryan and Malakai


----------



## Whoanma

The Definition of Technician said:


> Damn the countdown at 11pm made it to top 10?
> 
> I’m predicting a 2nd hour rampage within 1 year to be added.


Hopefully not in its current time slot.


----------



## Not Lying

Whoanma said:


> Hopefully not in its current time slot.


I personally enjoy my Saturday mornings, wake and bake and 3-4h of wrestling 🤷‍♂️
I can skip some of boring from SD and AEW


----------



## Prosper

Mr316 said:


> Night off for Punk?


Yeah he’s been on every AEW show since his debut even Dark so I’d be fine with them not booking him tonight, let it be about Bryan, Black, Cole, and Ruby


----------



## zkorejo

ElTerrible said:


> After listening to Oral Sessions I think the answer to what is next will be Young Bucks vs. Punk/Bryan.
> 
> Can you imagine they go with the Grand Slam Dynamite/Rampage:
> 
> Hangman vs. Omega for the world title
> Young Bucks vs. Punk/Bryan
> Lucha Bros vs. Santana/Ortiz for the tag titles
> Jungle Boy vs. Adam Cole
> Britt Baker vs. Thunder Rosa for the women´s title
> Black vs. Cody Rhodes
> Miro vs. Kingston for the TNT title
> 
> TNT should just give them an extra two hours for that show.


That card sounds so amazing. But honestly I doubt they can do all that for a 2 hour show with ads. 
here's what I think will go for Grandslam: 

Lucha Bros vs PnP
Kingston vs Miro 2
Cody vs Black 2
Elite vs DB and Jurassic Express
Punk segment


----------



## Jedah

Black vs. Dustin should be like two minutes at most. Please do not go into a commercial break and waste valuable TV time as with Lee Johnson on Rampage.

Ruby vs. Hayter should be good.

Cole and Danielson will most assuredly be doing something tonight. Looking forward to seeing what they and Punk do next. I hope for the latter, they begin to move him toward Ricky Starks. That's the ideal Punk match for Full Gear.


----------



## 3venflow

Hobbs vs Dante added according to TK. Sweet match for the undercard. After his win over Cage, seems like Hobbs is getting a nice push. Gutted I can't watch Dynamite till Friday since I'm away, it looks great.


----------



## Erik.

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Whoever it is, make it a squash. Miro can be TNT Champion forever if I had my way.


Its at the point now that when he eventually does lose the title, it really isn't going to affect him.


----------



## Mr316

3venflow said:


> Hobbs vs Dante added according to TK. Sweet match for the undercard. After his win over Cage, seems like Hobbs is getting a nice push. Gutted I can't watch Dynamite till Friday since I'm away, it looks great.


I like this match. Dante impressed me big time last time he was on Dynamite.


----------



## Jedah

Hopefully Hobbs vs. Dante leads to something between Starks and Punk. Hobbs can bully the shit out of Dante and Punk comes out, as does Starks, etc. Otherwise, it's really just a match that's there and more belongs on Dark than Dynamite.

They really have to start utilizing this roster more efficiently. There's more room for this stuff now that there's a lag between PPVs, but it goes back to the point I made earlier this week.


----------



## El Hammerstone

New eyes will be on them tonight as with Punk's first appearance, so it's nice to see a promising card this time around.


----------



## Mr316

Card looks great. Hopefully we get some great TV moments tonight. Keep the momentum going!


----------



## Mr316

Confirmed by Tony Khan: Danielson, Punk and Adam Cole are all schedule to be on the show tonight!


----------



## rbl85

Mr316 said:


> Confirmed by Tony Khan: Danielson, Punk and Adam Cole are all schedule to be on the show tonight!


Of course they were going to be there


----------



## rich110991

It’s going to be so good!


----------



## ElTerrible

Jedah said:


> Hopefully Hobbs vs. Dante leads to something between Starks and Punk. Hobbs can bully the shit out of Dante and Punk comes out, as does Starks, etc. Otherwise, it's really just a match that's there and more belongs on Dark than Dynamite.


Dante Martin stole the show last time he was on Dynamite and he´ll do the same here before losing.


----------



## Mr316

Do people realize how incredible the AEW roster is?


----------



## H4L

ElTerrible said:


> Dante Martin stole the show last time he was on Dynamite and he´ll do the same here before losing.


Dante has future star written all over him. The kid is super talented.


----------



## Mr316

Dante vs Darby one day will main event Dynamite and it will be amazing.


----------



## The_Great_One21

Punk just teased FTW as his next feud on insta


----------



## Sad Panda

I have no problem with Martin and Hobbs getting some shine, both have a lot of upside. I just hope it’s not a random put together match and will have some substance to it.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Every single person who debuted at All Out will be on this show. That is great to see. They are try to keep the momentum from the PPV. Moxley vs Suzuki in the main event and Black/Dustin is awesome as well. The Hobbs/Dante match is a just a cherry on top and a great way to continue showing younger talent.

Next week is the big show in New Jersey and the week after is Arthur Ashe. We are about to get some really good cards in the coming weeks as well. I expect that Hangman will return in NY and build to Full Gear.


----------



## The_Great_One21

Punk Vs Starks feud… oh yes.


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Hobbs vs Dante added according to TK. Sweet match for the undercard. After his win over Cage, seems like Hobbs is getting a nice push. Gutted I can't watch Dynamite till Friday since I'm away, it looks great.


Hobbs vs Dante sounds sick and I guess with Hobbs going over Cage, as well as CM Punk mentioning Hobbs' name specifically, he might be getting a good push here.

P.S: I kinda feel sorry for Darius Martin. I'm not sure they can take Dante out of the singles division


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Starks gonna go all - ‘Darby, I’m gonna defeat the guy you couldn’t’

which’ll be a callback to their feud


----------



## Sad Panda

The_Great_One21 said:


> Punk just teased FTW as his next feud on insta


I would love to see Punk against Team Taz. If this match tonight between Martin and Hobbs leads to Punk taking Martin under his wing while allowing Hobbs, and Starks to share the same ring as CM Punk..everyone wins. Could be very exciting tv.


----------



## rich110991

WWE trolls:

“the young guys will get lost in the shuffle”

Tony Khan:

Punk vs Ricky Starks


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

rich110991 said:


> WWE trolls:
> 
> “the young guys will get lost in the shuffle”
> 
> Tony Khan:
> 
> Punk vs Ricky Starks


‘How will they use them all’


----------



## Hitman1987

I’ve not watched (and also been critical of) AEW for some months now, but with the arrival of Punk, Bryan and Cole, coupled with Miro being let loose, the Bucks losing the tag titles and MJF/Pinnacle being able to move on from Jericho I can officially say I’m excited about AEW and wrestling again.


----------



## Sad Panda

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Starks gonna go all - ‘Darby, I’m gonna defeat the guy you couldn’t’
> 
> which’ll be a callback to their feud


Thats a brilliant call, I can 100 percent see them doing that.


----------



## Mr316

Imagine 3 years ago if someone told you there would be a new company with Punk, Danielson, Adam Cole, Sting, Chris Jericho, Kenny Omega, Moxley and the legend of QT Marshall all involved!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mr316 said:


> Imagine 3 years ago if someone told you there would be a new company with Punk, Danielson, Adam Cole, Sting, Chris Jericho, Kenny Omega, Moxley and the legend of QT Marshall all involved!


QT Marshall >>> your fav


----------



## Jbardo37

On paper this show looks excellent.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## omaroo

Hope be a cracking show and hope they get very positive ratings in turn.


----------



## ProjectGargano

FTR + Spears vs Dark Order (Evil Uno, Stu and John Silver) added to Dynamite.


----------



## omaroo

ProjectGargano said:


> FTR + Spears vs Dark Order (Evil Uno, Stu and John Silver) added to Dynamite.


Thats a bit random of a match lol

No story to it whatsoever.


----------



## Mr316

So what opens the show? A match? Promo? Who? What?


----------



## rbl85

omaroo said:


> Thats a bit random of a match lol
> 
> No story to it whatsoever.


It's not continu the story about DO breaking up and DO will have a role in Page beating Omega so....


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*These guys came in, won the tag titles immediately, lost them to the Young Bucks, and now they are facing the Dark Order as Shawn Spears' henchmen after massive absences from TV and a losing streak. They'll probably be the first people to leave AEW voluntarily.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435718713844453376*


----------



## elo

This is AEW's most important month since their first month, it has started on fire with a great PPV now it must continue tonight.

October will be rough as Dynamite starts getting yoinked around again as NBA and NHL starts up on TNT. Tony REALLY needs to get a solid million hardcore hooked onto the show and willing to watch it in other nights, go big Tony.


----------



## Chelsea

It was nice knowing you, Dustin.


----------



## Botchy SinCara

The Legit DMD said:


> *These guys came in, won the tag titles immediately, lost them to the Young Bucks, and now they are facing the Dark Order as Shawn Spears' henchmen after massive absences from TV and a losing streak. They'll probably be the first people to leave AEW voluntarily.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435718713844453376*



Oof ...that's a channle Change match ..there is no room for jobbers tonight 
Gu


----------



## Jay Trotter

The_Great_One21 said:


> Punk just teased FTW as his next feud on insta


Cool. That would be awesome to see for the promos alone. Punk vs Starks/Taz would be red hot.


----------



## The_Great_One21

Botchy SinCara said:


> Oof ...that's a channle Change match ..there is no room for jobbers tonight
> Gu


How are the pinnacle vs dark order jobbers? It’s a standard match you need to build weekly shows.


----------



## Boldgerg

The Legit DMD said:


> *These guys came in, won the tag titles immediately, lost them to the Young Bucks, and now they are facing the Dark Order as Shawn Spears' henchmen after massive absences from TV and a losing streak. They'll probably be the first people to leave AEW voluntarily.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435718713844453376*


To be fair, they're boring as fuck.


----------



## rbl85

The_Great_One21 said:


> How are the pinnacle vs dark order jobbers? It’s a standard match you need to build weekly shows.


this
Some people here don't seems to use their brain sometime


----------



## The_Great_One21

Surprise sur-fucking-prise.

Adam Cole debuting tonight with The Elite on dynamite… I wonder what they will do… oh a fucking interview with Schiavone. As motherfucking always.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Is "Tonight we hear from Adam Cole" the new "Tonight we hear from CM Punk" like that was the new "Tonight we hear from Sting"


----------



## Whoanma

Shawn Spears…


----------



## Geeee

The Legit DMD said:


> *These guys came in, won the tag titles immediately, lost them to the Young Bucks, and now they are facing the Dark Order as Shawn Spears' henchmen after massive absences from TV and a losing streak. They'll probably be the first people to leave AEW voluntarily.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435718713844453376*


The Dark Order are doing a story where they are imploding right now, so The Pinnacle are definitely picking up the W here.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Based off Sunday, Mox/Suzuki will probably be fun. Looking forward to it.

Just going off the main post (not going through the thread), that and anything Punk or Bryan related are the only things I'm looking forward to. Hayter/Ruby is a confusing one for me. Hayter's supposed to be this ass-kicking problem solver for Britt, but either they're going to beat her or they're going to beat the #1 contender for the Woman's Title. This would be a match where you we don't get a proper winner, but this is AEW so you know one of them is losing.


----------



## Whoanma

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Mox/Suzuki will probably be fun. Looking forward to it.


So am I.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Prosper said:


> A lot of debuts at All Out which we will get follow-ups from and 2 killer matches booked.
> 
> Nothing else announced yet but will update once we hear more!
> 
> @Firefromthegods


So hyped AEW IS AWESOME!!


----------



## Mr316

Man…can it be 8pm already…


----------



## Mainboy

Canni fucking wait chaps.


----------



## THANOS

The_Great_One21 said:


> Punk Vs Starks feud… oh yes.


Maybe Punk will come to Brian Cage's aid against FTW? That would make sense.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435747838714056705

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prized Fighter

Daniel Garcia faced Lee Moriarty on Dark Elevation. That could be a very solid match to watch.


----------



## Mr316

5 minutes!


----------



## .christopher.

omaroo said:


> Hope be a cracking show and hope they get very positive ratings in turn.


This show will get a positive rating regardless. What will be interesting is if they produce a good show tonight, will they capitalise on the buzz from the ppv and keep viewers for the following week.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Prized Fighter said:


> Daniel Garcia faced Lee Moriarty on Dark Elevation. That could be a very solid match to watch.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435754277075566597

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea

Let's goooooo


----------



## FrankenTodd

Woooooh










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee

ALready have the new people in the intro


----------



## Chan Hung

Here we go..


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## H4L

Here’s hoping for a great show.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Bring on some BAY BAY tonight!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Fenix has balls the size of grapefruits


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Mox and Suzuki beating the shit out of each other in the main event


----------



## Chelsea

Malakai Black yes!!!


----------



## Mr316

JR clearly off his game tonight. Can they shut the hell up during the entrance?!


----------



## Randy Lahey

Black leading off the show is perfect


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Kicking the show off with another nightmare family murder


----------



## Oracle

hopefully this is very fucking short.


----------



## Chan Hung

No dont call black a nerd, JR lol


----------



## Chelsea

I just love this entrance. And this guy. Lol.


----------



## Mr316

I can barely hear JR. Literally no energy tonight.


----------



## Chan Hung

Whos the gothic ring girl lol


----------



## shandcraig

Mr316 said:


> I can barely hear JR. Literally no energy tonight.


taz is louder than everyone lol. he talking a lot


----------



## Chan Hung

Anyone want to bet JR says "Daniel Bryan?" LOL


----------



## Mr316

Epic start.


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Love me some Dustin


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

This should've been a 5 minute match tbh


----------



## Trophies

When they said Excalibur is getting married all i can picture is him in that mask saying “I do” lol


----------



## Whoanma

Will Black end up being fed to Super Cody?


----------



## Chan Hung

i'm liking this matchup actually


----------



## La Parka

If Cody returns after this match, I will laugh.

Everyone is hyped for AEW? Guess whos back!!


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Jr showing the effects of all his shouting Sunday


----------



## Mr316

Hot crowd.


----------



## Fifth Horseman

I honestly thought there was a problem with my stream. JR talking in slow motion

edit: and he just said "hyper-bowl"


----------



## shandcraig

makes sense dustin out timing cody against black. half the man


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435757138014527489


----------



## Chelsea

Whoanma said:


> Will Black end up being fed to Super Cody?


----------



## Chan Hung

what the heck was that botch?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Alright, this match is already better than I expected it to be, but I'm still dreading Cody's return.*


----------



## shandcraig

not feeling taz for dynamite


----------



## Mr316

Chan Hung said:


> what the heck was that botch?


He covered it very well thought.


----------



## FromPartsUnkown

This match is good but Black should've made light work of him. Crowd is lively


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Emmanuelle said:


>


*Uh oh, never anger a Latina. I've still got the scars to prove it.*


----------



## Chan Hung

what is the boot randomly doing there? LOL


----------



## Whoanma

Emmanuelle said:


>


You know it might end up happening.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Good match just a bit odd. If they want Malakai to be an unbeatable monster it should've been over quick. He's struggling against an older Dustin Rhodes. As much as this is a good match it makes Black look kinda weak.


----------



## Randy Lahey

This should have been a squash. Too much offense for Dustin


----------



## FromPartsUnkown

Wonder if Cody returns tonight


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Digging Black's new gear. Simple, yet effectively conveys his macabre personality, much like the face paint.



Mr316 said:


> JR clearly off his game tonight. Can they shut the hell up during the entrance?!


Tonight? It's actually been fairly consistent issue, which pains me to say since I love J.R. :T


----------



## Chan Hung

Black should be booked stronger to be honest.


----------



## Mr316

Great storytelling.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Emmanuelle said:


>


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Randy Lahey said:


> This should have been a squash. Too much offense for Dustin


Dustin isn't a jobber


----------



## shandcraig

it always makes me laugh how cody is booked. win or lose he always seems to come out shinning with how its booked unlike anyone else


----------



## Boldgerg

Malakai completely fucked that kicked.


----------



## Trophies

Spinning heel kick on his shoulder lol


----------



## Oracle

Fuck that heel kick was BAD.


----------



## Araxen

Nice spinning heel kick to the shoulder for the win! lol


----------



## Whoanma

Chan Hung said:


> Black should be booked stronger to be honest.


So that young talent, Cody, ends up getting the rub when he beats him.


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Oof missed that kick


----------



## Chelsea

4-0


----------



## shandcraig

im digging black


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Good match, but that last kick was a big oof.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

That kicked looked shitty.


----------



## FromPartsUnkown

Black should have squashed him


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Kid: "Mom, can we have Shao Khan?"

Mom: "We have Shao Khan at home."

Shao Khan at home:



M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## Chan Hung

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435757138014527489


Who?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

What a visual


----------



## shandcraig

there will be blood


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Good match shitty ending

First the turnbuckle spot was kinda meh and that kick was straight all shoulder.


----------



## Randy Lahey

MrMeeseeks said:


> Dustin isn't a jobber


He should be treated as one


----------



## Boxingfan

WHAT A BOTCH TO END THE MATCH


----------



## Chris22

Dustin was a bit too tall, that kick got him on the shoulder lmao!!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I'm going to need Black to be a little more tight with that kick. His kicks recently haven't looked good.


----------



## Chan Hung

Boldgerg said:


> Malakai completely fucked that kicked.


Yep. Dustin is so fucking tall


----------



## Boldgerg

Chan Hung said:


> Who?


Some Dark jobber.


----------



## Ham and Egger

And Dustin is bleeding from the mouth. 🤣😂🤣


----------



## Mr316

Great opener. Sucks that Black botched the kick. Shit happens.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Chan Hung said:


> Who?


This guy is the future. He is great. See his match against Janela on Dark this week.


----------



## Chelsea

Punk is next, hell yes


----------



## Mr316

Ham and Egger said:


> And Dustin is bleeding from the mouth. 🤣😂🤣


that’s from the corner spot


----------



## Chan Hung

I want AEW to fucking sign Sky Blue's fine ass


----------



## RainmakerV2

Dustin should have kicked and re done that final spot. Sheesh.


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Chan Hung said:


> I want AEW to fucking sign Sky Blue's fine ass
> 
> View attachment 107949




TIGHT !


----------



## reamstyles

Mr316 said:


> Great opener. Sucks that Black botched the kick. Shit happens.


Thats why he needs another finisher.. the spinning will never sell to anyone


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

shandcraig said:


> there will be red food coloring


FTFY, fam. :^)


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I like Dustin but him taking Black to the limit makes Black look reaaaaaally bad. They trying to build Black as a really scary monster who kicks faces off.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Whoanma




----------



## La Parka

Eddie's not sure if hes an atheist or a Christian.


----------



## Geeee

I feel like Dustin vs Black was a good match with a couple moments where they were out of sync


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Chan Hung said:


> I want AEW to fucking sign Sky Blue's fine ass
> 
> View attachment 107949


Cutie patootie. :3

She gives me pretty strong Tegan Nox vibes, which is a big plus in my book. <3


----------



## Chan Hung

Wonder what is next for PUNK ? HMMMMMM


----------



## elo

Miro iced his balls after beating Eddie.


----------



## FromPartsUnkown

Punk getting a loud pop


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Geeee

Punk should get his own hoodie. He always comes out in one. More potential merch!


----------



## Ham and Egger

MJF to reign on Punks parade? 🤔


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Do you guys hear the difference between this Kingston promo and last week's? MUCH better.*


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

elo said:


> Miro iced his balls after beating Eddie.


Courtesy of CJ Perry


----------



## FrankenTodd

WKRP in Cincinnnnnatiiii.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## $Dolladrew$

ProjectGargano said:


> This guy is the future. He is great. See his match against Janela on Dark this week.


Hes alright not bad but I wasn't blown away by his match I think TK is riding that black needs to be featured more.


----------



## Whoanma

FrankenTodd said:


> WKRP in Cincinnnnnatiiii.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn, I loved that show.


----------



## shandcraig

how many fucking times at every event do we have to have you still got it for different wrestlers. come on fans, get cool


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

La Parka said:


> Eddie's not sure if hes an atheist or a Christian.


Seeing as how Puerto Ricans usually can't decide whether they're a NuYorican, a straight up New Yorker, or a straight up Puerto Rican, his shenanigans don't surprise me.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Using Punk as the hype man for the show is brilliant


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Fucking crowd is still white hot for Punk


----------



## $Dolladrew$

elo said:


> Miro iced his balls after beating Eddie.


In the timeless words of one Derrick Lewis of the UFC....."MY BALLS WAS HOT."


----------



## Trophies

CM Punk AEW hype man


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Bryan getting some damn love


----------



## Mr316

Man. That’s how you put over a fucking brand. Incredible.


----------



## Chelsea

Ha. This segment is great.


----------



## shandcraig

em i watching wwe or aew ? the fuck man


----------



## Whoanma

Randy Lahey said:


> Using Punk as the hype man for the show is brilliant


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Sign April up


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I love Punk hyping up the crowd good stuff.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## izhack111

Starks!


----------



## shandcraig

taz heeling it up


----------



## shandcraig

lol love fest


----------



## Randy Lahey

Hook vs Punk!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I don't know how long pandering Punk is going to last.*


----------



## FrankenTodd

Never cared for Taz. Then I saw him shit ignore some kids at a live event that he could have easily just said hello to, and my feelings didn’t change.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous




----------



## izhack111

Oh shit


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Great segment. Punk against Team Taz is a good logical next step for him.


----------



## Chan Hung

So Hobbes vs Punk next? Hmmmm


----------



## shandcraig

hobs wearing that harlem heat vibed tights


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## FromPartsUnkown

Punk feuding with TT, hmmm


----------



## Oracle

Guess were getting TEAM TAZ being fed to Punk


----------



## FrankenTodd

Lumpy McRighteous said:


>





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Lahey

Punk could make Starks a star bc Starks can go at him on the mic


----------



## Sad Panda

Punk vs Team Taz it is, brilliant.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

I just got in. What all have I missed?


----------



## RapShepard

If Team Taz weren't a punching bag this would be interesting


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Randy Lahey said:


> Hook vs Punk!


Ewww


----------



## Rise

Can punk really lift that huge guy up for a gts?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Let me guess, Cage helps Punk?


----------



## reamstyles

Yup punk is an antihero not love fest hugging guy


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## RainmakerV2

Honestly Punk winning the FTW belt sounds interesting to me.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Lol Tazz isn't wrong about the love fest. @Two Sheds they definitely listened to last week's Cornette episode where he said Team Tazz should have put heat on Punk instead of 2.0 with their weak ass punches.*


----------



## MrMeeseeks

The promo battles between Punk and Starks would be top tier


----------



## Geeee

RainmakerV2 said:


> Honestly Punk winning the FTW belt sounds interesting to me.


He IS an ECW original


----------



## RapShepard

WrestleFAQ said:


> I just got in. What all have I missed?


A solid match with Black and Dustin and a promo where Punk put over the main event, the new signings, and then got into a feud building segment with Team Taz. Solid first 30


----------



## Randy Lahey

Hook just looking like a snot nosed kid would get a pop out of me if old man Punk beat the shit out of him in his debut match


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Ham and Egger

Starks vs Punk would be a nice match-up. I wanna see if Starks can hang on the mic with Punk.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Better watch out Hobbs. Punk doesn't like big steroid guys.


----------



## shandcraig

Randy Lahey said:


> Punk could make Starks a star bc Starks can go at him on the mic



people keep making these silly comments that punk is putting people over making them stars. all of these dudes are already stars and are already over. they just need to keep being pushed like ones. wont matter who they feud with. they over.


----------



## CovidFan

Geeee said:


> He IS an ECW original


I believe he was an "extremist".


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Starks is gonna get destroyed and exposed on the mic if they have him go that route with Punk. He's not that good on the stick.

Best thing they can do is let Taz do the talking, and Hobbs and Starks just wrestle Punk. Punk/Starks should be a good match.


----------



## Derek30

Ham and Egger said:


> And Dustin is bleeding from the mouth. 🤣😂🤣


I guess it could be explained as him hitting the turnbuckle. But, yeah. Black won’t be happy with that finish. Audible to another kick might have made it work.


----------



## Mr316

Fantastic segment.


----------



## Randy Lahey

shandcraig said:


> people keep making these silly comments that punk is putting people over making them stars. all of these dudes are already stars and are already over. they just need to keep being pushed like ones. wont matter who they feud with. they over.


Starks is in no way a star. He’s been a dark act for most of his time there


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Hopefully Hobbs doesn't Ryback him


----------



## WrestleFAQ

RapShepard said:


> A solid match with Black and Dustin and a promo where Punk put over the main event, the new signings, and then got into a feud building segment with Team Taz. Solid first 30


Thank you.


----------



## The XL 2

Punk vs Hobbs would be great if AEW had actually got Hobbs hot on TV. They've done absolutely nothing with him.


----------



## Joff

was hoping for something better than team tazz lol


----------



## Punk_316

It's still surreal seeing Punk on AEW.


----------



## Chan Hung

Ha, my little neice says she would make a good date with Black cuz of all the tats lol


----------



## Chelsea

Jamie Hayter always looks fantastic.


----------



## Mr316

Britt is so great 😂


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Damn Britt didn't have to do Ruby like that lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Punk_316 said:


> It's still surreal seeing Punk on AEW.


And Danielson


----------



## Mainboy

Punk_316 said:


> It's still surreal seeing Punk on AEW.


Still fucking surreal seeing him in a ring. 

Ruby is fucking great.


----------



## Trophies

Catering name drop.


----------



## Chan Hung

195 pounds? Come on Aew seriously??? Just say 200 lol


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Chan Hung

Mainboy said:


> Still fucking surreal seeing him in a ring.
> 
> Ruby is fucking great.


Good promo


----------



## The XL 2

They cooled Dante Martin off after his showcase in that 6 man tag by keeping him off TV for 6 weeks.


----------



## [email protected]

The XL 2 said:


> Punk vs Hobbs would be great if AEW had actually got Hobbs hot on TV. They've done absolutely nothing with him.


That's what this is for. He's got a match tonight, and he's got an angle coming up with Punk. They'll do this Punk working with the young guys thing while Danielson likely works on top with the Elite and company to keep people excited. Punk gets some heat on the bottom and mid cards, and then works into an angle for the main event. 

Might work, might not, but it seems like what he wants to do with his time back in wrestling.


----------



## Boldgerg

Hobbs needs to squash this flippy geek.


----------



## Chan Hung

holy fuck that ringpost move didnt look good


----------



## Mr316

BAH GAWD


----------



## Coins

Shiiiiiiiiiit, Britt went there.


----------



## Chan Hung

[email protected] said:


> That's what this is for. He's got a match tonight, and he's got an angle coming up with Punk. They'll do this Punk working with the young guys thing while Danielson likely works on top with the Elite and company to keep people excited. Punk gets some heat on the bottom and mid cards, and then works into an angle for the main event.
> 
> Might work, might not, but it seems like what he wants to do with his time back in wrestling.


Sounds good.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Catering is the GOAT


----------



## $Dolladrew$

The Legit DMD said:


> *Do you guys hear the difference between this Kingston promo and last week's? MUCH better.*


No no one even cared to begin with lmao 

Notice miro saying MY god again?

Anyway......

PROPS AEW they are starting to use Elevation match highlights and including ot more.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Concussion Hobbs


----------



## Sad Panda

Boldgerg said:


> Hobbs needs to squash this flippy geek.


No.. it’s possible to make both young guys look good


----------



## Whoanma

Coins said:


> Shiiiiiiiiiit, Britt went there.


To catering? No, that was Ruby.


----------



## Chan Hung

So Bryan and probably an Elite segment today i imagine.


----------



## Sad Panda

Chan Hung said:


> So Bryan and probably an Elite segment today i imagine.


Both have been announced I believe.


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Emmanuelle said:


> Jamie Hayter always looks fantastic.



Always .. I do miss her pudge tho


----------



## Geeee

I feel like Ruby needs a different strategy because going head to head with Britt on the mic doesn't look like it's gonna end well for her LOL


----------



## elo

When is Dante's brother back? He should be honing his craft in the tag division, he has zero cred in singles matches.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*"So you're the runaway? Why don't you run off to catering like you've been doing with the last 4 years of your life?" GOD DAMN SHE DEAD!!!







*


----------



## [email protected]

I don't really know Hoobs or the other guy, but this is pretty good so far


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435765376588173312


----------



## Mr316

Hobbs keeps getting better and better


----------



## Boldgerg

Please just get rid of JR. He sounds half asleep. Again.


----------



## Geeee

I fucking love Taz's commentary


----------



## Whoanma

The Legit DMD said:


> *"So you're the runaway? Why don't you run off to catering like you've been doing with the last 4 years of your life?" GOD DAMN SHE DEAD!!!
> View attachment 107954
> *


----------



## Ham and Egger

This kid got springs for legs.


----------



## Sad Panda

Martins vertical is insane


----------



## Dolorian

Emmanuelle said:


> Jamie Hayter always looks fantastic.


Indeed, she has an amazing look. I am hoping she doesn't lose clean in her match tonight but that it ends in a DQ.


----------



## Mr316

Dante is a star in the making.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Yeah Ruby, stay away from the head-to-head promo battles with Britt, because that's career suicide, LMAO! 🤣*


----------



## Boldgerg

I've never seen anyone look as much like a CAW come to life as Dante Martin.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435616405718700034


----------



## Boldgerg

Mr316 said:


> Dante is a star in the making.


Generic flippy dude. Great.


----------



## Chan Hung

Dante reminds me of Darren Young lol


----------



## Randy Lahey

Holy shit!


----------



## shandcraig

Going to be epic when aew goes to England. I wonder if that's possible next year, guess we gotta see how things go


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Boldgerg said:


> I've never seen anyone look as much like a CAW come to life as Dante Martin.


Kross and balor come to mind


----------



## RainmakerV2

Hobbs has a concussion.


----------



## Whoanma

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435765376588173312


----------



## Fifth Horseman

Has Dante got springs in those boots


----------



## Chelsea

Dan Lambert haha


----------



## izhack111

Lol


----------



## Dolorian

The Legit DMD said:


> *Do you guys hear the difference between this Kingston promo and last week's? MUCH better.*


Yes it made the necessary distinction that was missing on the first promo.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Vanilla midget rant lmao


----------



## MrMeeseeks

RainmakerV2 said:


> Hobbs has a concussion.


Yeah he did not look right there


----------



## PavelGaborik

Lambert is fantastic. 

Page also looks like a million bucks these days physically


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Right guy won, since Dante looks like Marko Stunt after undergoing leg lengthening surgery and a perm. But holy hell, J.R. and Tony fucked up in unison by calling that spinebuster a powerbomb. :T


----------



## Randy Lahey

Why have Dante lose? Hobbs is just a nothing big guy


----------



## Londonlaw

RainmakerV2 said:


> Hobbs has a concussion.


I saw the way he landed when Dante Martin hit him with the plancha.


----------



## Trophies

This guy is definitely an anti-Mark.


----------



## The XL 2

Lambert cutting an incredible babyface promo


----------



## Boxingfan

Dan lambert promos 💯


----------



## shandcraig

Oh look jobber sky feeling important


----------



## Punk_316

Anti-Smark promo.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Here's the weekly Wal-Mart Cornette segment.*


----------



## Chan Hung

MJF, poor loser


----------



## Boldgerg

PLEASE let MJF start the break up between him and Wardlow in this next segment.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

LMFAO LAMBERT IS A CORNETTE PARODY CONFIRMED!!!

SCHIAVONE "HE SOUNDS LIKE AN OLD MAN YELLING AT THE CLOUDS".


----------



## shandcraig

Lol OC


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The more I see this watered down nonsense, the more I want the real Cornette to appear on television and drag everybody.*


----------



## SAMCRO

So whos MJF feud with next you think?


----------



## Geeee

So, they're gonna have a hair vs hair match and Matt Hardy is for sure gonna lose? That's gonna be weird seeing Hardy with a different haircut


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Based Schiavone really went there.


----------



## Boldgerg

SAMCRO said:


> So whos MJF feud with next you think?


Needs to be Wardlow.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

The Legit DMD said:


> *The more I see this watered down nonsense, the more I want the real Cornette to appear on television and drag everybody.*


Lambert sounds the same just with less curse words....


----------



## Chan Hung

MJF on the mic? Okay good i can dig that suckkkka


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*These dumbasses actually uploaded the botched audio of them calling the spine buster a Power Bomb multiple times. Just GIF it.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435766627186970637*


----------



## RapShepard

Randy Lahey said:


> Why have Dante lose? Hobbs is just a nothing big guy


Dante is just a nothing athletic guy. Neither are worth much right now


----------



## Chelsea

Maxwell is angry.


----------



## Mainboy

MJF is fucking great. Wonder if we will see him in WWE one day.


----------



## Chan Hung

HAHAHA SHITCINATTI


----------



## FrankenTodd

Pot bellied pigs!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig

Mfj suit is nice


----------



## Londonlaw

I’m guessing the split from Wardlow is back on. MJF will almost certainly blame him.


----------



## FrankenTodd

[emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]GOT DAMN 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr316

MJF on FIRE tonight.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

MJF needs the asshole chants. Crowd should step it up lol.


----------



## SAMCRO

Boldgerg said:


> Needs to be Wardlow.


I'd like that but i don't think they've planted any seeds for that in a long time, it would be too out of the blue if he just started feuding with him now. Only person i can think of is Lance Archer, he's not doing anything currently.


----------



## Chelsea

Lol Maxwell is burying everyone and everything.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## shandcraig

Mjf knows how to heel on modern society


----------



## Randy Lahey

Lol 16 and pregnant


----------



## .christopher.

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Lambert sounds the same just with less curse words....


Please don't insult one of the greatest ever promos in Cornette like that.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

This promo is great HAHAHA


----------



## Mainboy

Preggers Lol


----------



## Chris22

The mid stuff isn't hitting with me...surely that's better than being last/worst? lol


----------



## Trophies

Yo MJF stop lmao


----------



## RapShepard

This is bleh


----------



## Chan Hung

MLW Reunion? LOL


----------



## izhack111

Haha


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

As long as coastal California still exists, Maxwell will continue to remain incorrect in regard to the biggest dumpster fire.


----------



## Oracle

Fucking knock lindas teeth down her throat


----------



## Boldgerg

We're still not getting MJF and Wardlow split for fuck sake. How much fucking longer.


----------



## shandcraig

How the fuck does mfj not crack up, much respect


----------



## Chan Hung

Pillman on the live mic? Miracle


----------



## SAMCRO

Finally they're putting a spotlight on Pillman.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Randy Lahey

This is an awesome show! Love when they do local heat stuff


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

shandcraig said:


> How the fuck does mfj not crack up, much respect


He looked like he almost broke character when she spoke back lol


----------



## Botchy SinCara

No part of Cali is beautiful


----------



## Geeee

Pillman started off a little nervous but he really brought it together at the end there


----------



## FrankenTodd

Welcome to the Jungle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

WOW What a fucking DICK MJF LOL


----------



## SAMCRO

Damn! MJF getting extremely fucking real right now lol jesus.


----------



## shandcraig

Please tell me this is the start of a loose Cannon character, That was a good brian promo


----------



## Mainboy

MJF may be my favourite wrestler at the moment. Fucking amazing.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Methany lmfao


----------



## MrMeeseeks

GOT DAMN Mjf o.o


----------



## rich110991

I’m a bit quiet tonight because I’m just enjoying the show and trying not to analyse everything 😂


----------



## Chan Hung

Wardlow is pissed lol


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Mjf being savage


----------



## Trophies

Jesus Christ


----------



## Randy Lahey

Damn….MJF is being vicious


----------



## shandcraig

Can't wait for the social Justice warrior come out tonight


----------



## Chris22

MJF is amazing! He's such a dick and I love it.


----------



## thorn123

how can they follow All Out ... cant wait til after work and get to watch


----------



## Chelsea

MJF be like Ain't no stoppin' me nowwww


----------



## izhack111

Oh shit


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Ok so I think perhaps we see the slow unraveling of MJF and wardlow through the next couple matches leading to the feud......hopefully.


----------



## Chan Hung

mjf in wwe would NEVER be able to be like this. lets be honest.


----------



## SAMCRO

Boldgerg said:


> We're still not getting MJF and Wardlow split for fuck sake. How much fucking longer.


You still might get your wish seeing as MJF just kinda shit on Wardlow there, may take a few weeks to really set it up though.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

I would go to an AEW show just to be roasted by MJF


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Oh Christ, it's the battle of the manbun and the mullet. 

On some real talk, I'd love to see Wardlow and Hobbs become a powerhouse team that runs roughshod over the tag division.


----------



## Geeee

Here comes Griff Garrison!! _dies_


----------



## Oracle

Fuck that segment was great.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

FrankenTodd said:


> Welcome to the Jungle
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boldgerg

SAMCRO said:


> You still might get your wish seeing as MJF just kinda shit on Wardlow there, may take a few weeks to really set it up though.


It's well overdue.


----------



## Mr316

MJF just stole the show.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

I don't think I've heard a promo quite so savage before


----------



## ABH-22

Pillman got something.


----------



## shandcraig

That was great.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## SAMCRO

Why was this not the match at All Out? its way bigger than the match he had with Kojima.


----------



## Chris22

SAMCRO said:


> You still might get your wish seeing as MJF just kinda shit on Wardlow there, may take a few weeks to really set it up though.


They definitely started planting seeds there.


----------



## RapShepard

Chan Hung said:


> mjf in wwe would NEVER be able to be like this. lets be honest.


I mean they call Jeff a junkie a lot and mention dead folk frequently. Probably can't threaten grams tho, but he could beat up a dad


----------



## Chan Hung

Good show overall so far tonight. 

Hayter is FIIIIIINE as FUCKKKKKKK


----------



## Botchy SinCara

I'm kinda hyped about pillman jr


----------



## Chelsea

Awesome first hour, folks.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*MJF HAS LOST HIS DAMN MIND LMAO 🤣*


----------



## DUSTY 74

Que Pillman fued


----------



## La Parka

MJF brought the heat on the mic tonight.

Hell of a segment.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Awesome MJF segment there - killed it. Pillman Jr. cut a good promo as well.

Great first hour of the show.


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Hayter !


----------



## Chan Hung

RapShepard said:


> I mean they call Jeff a junkie a lot and mention dead folk frequently. Probably can't threaten grams tho, but he could beat up a dad


true it would be more like PG 13 MJF

Why cant they have Rancid intro instead play for Ruby


----------



## elo

MJF and Wardlow v Varsity for Rampage opener I guess.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*That promo came straight out of 1998. Love to hear it.*


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Chan Hung said:


> mjf in wwe would NEVER be able to be like this. lets be honest.


Yeah between asking the crowd to riot,threatening assault on an elderly woman ,and insulting a pregnant woman oh and referencing drugs.......I'd say yeah that wouldn't fly with vinnie mac lol.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Big Booty Jamie


----------



## SAMCRO

Chris22 said:


> They definitely started planting seeds there.


Yep, they've began planting the seeds for sure, although i see it taking a month before they really start a feud, i see them planting more seeds over the next few weeks.


----------



## shandcraig

Pillman needs to go nuts. Maybe thus is a storyline where mjf makes him crazy


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Chan Hung

That ass on Hayter, damn fine. Thickness. Makes me miss Toni Storm's ass too now LOL


----------



## Chan Hung

shandcraig said:


> Pillman needs to go nuts. Maybe thus is a storyline where mjf makes him crazy


A nuttier crazy gimmick, i can dig that


----------



## RapShepard

Think I'm the only one who thought that segment was meh. Losing to Jericho followed up by "Cincy sucks" is idk a choice


----------



## Randy Lahey

Ruby is mega over. If anyone can make Brit a heel again it’s Ruby


----------



## SAMCRO

Hayter has such a great ass.


----------



## shandcraig

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Yeah between asking the crowd to riot,threatening assault on an elderly woman ,and insulting a pregnant woman oh and referencing drugs.......I'd say yeah that wouldn't fly with vinnie mac lol.



Rated 14 baby


----------



## Chris22

Let's Go Soho!!!


----------



## Chelsea

Team Hayter


----------



## shandcraig

Chan Hung said:


> That ass on Hayter, damn fine. Thickness. Makes me miss Toni Storm's ass too now LOL



You're a ass maniac lol. Every week the ass comments 🤣


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Botchy SinCara said:


> View attachment 107962
> 
> 
> Hayter !


She's quite the tasty treat, but you need to calm down, fella.


----------



## Chan Hung

DUDE holy fuck that rope neck thing could have been serious. Holy shit. WOW


----------



## $Dolladrew$

shandcraig said:


> Rated 14 baby


Fuck that disney BS ....AEW AEW AEW!!!!


----------



## Punk_316

Vince Russo is gonna love that MJF segment.


----------



## Randy Lahey

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Yeah between asking the crowd to riot,threatening assault on an elderly woman ,and insulting a pregnant woman oh and referencing drugs.......I'd say yeah that wouldn't fly with vinnie mac lol.


The only insult that didn’t make sense was the 16 and pregnant line. That woman looked at least 30


----------



## Whoanma

AEW refs being AEW refs, lol.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Calling Pillman’s mom Methanie was the knockout blow tho and 100% truth. I don’t even think Brian Jr likes his mom based on the doc


----------



## Mr316

MJF shined more in this segment than he did for any segments during his 8 months feud with Jericho.


----------



## Rise

Is mox going to come out to welcome to the jungle?


----------



## HeadOfTheTable420

MJF is great but to bad they got him messing with Jobbers now....Hopefully MJF vs Wardlow happens tho


----------



## Chan Hung

I wonder if AEW will sign Owens? Damn that is a ton of talent, and with Bray too soon holy shit


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Jamie Hayter looks like a thick, British, big booty Becky Lynch with blonde hair.*


----------



## Chan Hung

HeadOfTheTable420 said:


> MJF is great but to bad they got him messing with Jobbers now....Hopefully MJF vs Wardlow happens tho


MJF just needs to win lol


----------



## Dolorian

Emmanuelle said:


> Team Hayter


Yes!


----------



## Mr316

And we still have Danielson and Adam Cole to come. What a show.


----------



## elo

Wasting that spinebuster in PIP!


----------



## Geeee

I love how Hayter is just repeatedly trying to kill Soho with ropes


----------



## Botchy SinCara

SAMCRO said:


> Hayter has such a great ass.


Jiggles with every motion


----------



## Dolorian

The Legit DMD said:


> *Jamie Hayter looks like a thick, British, big booty Becky Lynch with blonde hair.*


Only started watching her recently in AEW, I am definitely on the Hayter club.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Chan Hung said:


> That ass on Hayter, damn fine. Thickness. Makes me miss Toni Storm's ass too now LOL


We'd like to use your keen eye in my poll for most attractive in AEW....









The talented and gorgeous woman of AEW....TOURNAMENT TO...


Ok I've had enough of these half assed threads with no direction or even PICTURES in them ....so I'm fixing that right now. So we will be doing a weekly tournament to the death!!!! A poll to determine once and for all who the most attractive female is in AEW!!! (AS VOTED BY US BASEMENT...




www.wrestlingforum.com





(Shameless self promotion)

Carry on.


----------



## Chan Hung

Hayter-Aid


----------



## SAMCRO

HeadOfTheTable420 said:


> MJF is great but to bad they got him messing with Jobbers now....Hopefully MJF vs Wardlow happens tho


Unfortunately its really the only option atm, all teh champions are heels, and alot of guys are busy in a feud or he's already feuded with him. Wardlow really is the only option atm but they gotta build to it in the meantime he kinda has to keep busy with some midcarder jobbers.


----------



## Chan Hung

$Dolladrew$ said:


> We'd like to use your keen eye in my poll for most attractive in AEW....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The talented and gorgeous woman of AEW....TOURNAMENT TO...
> 
> 
> Ok I've had enough of these half assed threads with no direction or even PICTURES in them ....so I'm fixing that right now. So we will be doing a weekly tournament to the death!!!! A poll to determine once and for all who the most attractive female is in AEW!!! (AS VOTED BY US BASEMENT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wrestlingforum.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Shameless self promotion)
> 
> Carry on.


Voted lol


----------



## Hephaesteus

from being on the come up to now potentially feuding with his bodyguard. MJF's career is really coming up roses.


----------



## Chan Hung

I personally prefer Hayter's body over Becky's ..although Becky is cute


----------



## Chris22

That botch could have been bad!


----------



## Mr316

Send Ruby to dark. Not impressed.


----------



## SAMCRO

The Legit DMD said:


> *Jamie Hayter looks like a thick, British, big booty Becky Lynch with blonde hair.*


Yeah shes Becky if Becky had a figure lol, i love Becky but she needs some meat on her bones cause theres nothing there right now.


----------



## Dolorian

Damn, clean? Meh.


----------



## Chan Hung

Riho sighting? Wow


----------



## Randy Lahey

Lol riho you idiot


----------



## CovidFan

Mr316 said:


> Send Ruby to dark. Not impressed.


Co-signed. Send them all there. AEW women's division's just trash.


----------



## Whoanma

RIHO!!


----------



## Chan Hung

Breaking News: Riho has been spotted folks.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Jamie Hayter is awesome


----------



## La Parka

Not a good match. 

AEW desperately needs Deeb back.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Rihooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## Chelsea

"Rihoooooooooo!"


----------



## Whoanma

Now they got my interest.


----------



## Trophies

The ref is taking shit personal lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah shes Becky if Becky had a figure lol, i love Becky but she needs some meat on her bones cause theres nothing there right now.


*I thought she would come back fluffier because of the pregnancy, but she lost even more weight than before she got knocked up.*


----------



## Chan Hung

I'm gonna be the first to say that i would prefer AEW to let go of Brian Cage, he's been disappointing


----------



## RLT1981

this is why MJF can take losses and he will be fine cause he has the mic skills of The Rock and can bounce right back just give him a mic and all is fine.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Rihos cute smile lit up my screen


----------



## Mr316

Chan Hung said:


> I'm gonna be the first to say that i would prefer AEW to let go of Brian Cage, he's been disappointing


Agree. He’s pointless.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

The Legit DMD said:


> *Jamie Hayter looks like a thick, British, big booty Becky Lynch with blonde hair.*


Sounds like a Bimbofied Becky which, in all honesty, is infinitely better than an average sized chick calling herself The Man.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Boldgerg

Hephaesteus said:


> from being on the come up to now potentially feuding with his bodyguard. MJF's career is really coming up roses.


His bodyguard will be a huge star for this company once they move forward with him.

I guarantee he will become a mega hot face as soon as that feud starts.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## RLT1981

Mr316 said:


> Send Ruby to dark. Not impressed.


thats where she will be when Britt gets done with her.


----------



## Punk_316

Ruby looks like she got hurt.


----------



## Whoanma

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


3 vs. 3 incoming.


----------



## elo

La Parka said:


> Not a good match.
> 
> AEW desperately needs Deeb back.


The best part was during the ad when Hayter was dominating and getting heat, the comeback was indeed a bit sloppy....probably should have Ruby working as many matches as possible on all the internet shows to get her back in the groove.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The visual of Reba and Britt running from Riho is ridiculous. I'm glad all three of them didn't do it.*


----------



## Geeee

Whoanma said:


> 3 vs. 3 incoming.


Hopefully Britt gets a better 3rd than Rebel.


----------



## ElTerrible

Wardlow gives me Batista vibes. Won´t be a great talker, but still get over with his presence. He was awful on the mic the one time they tried many many months ago and Britt saved him, but he has the facial and body language down. He won´t have to say anything. Just roll his eyes, while MJF insults him like tonight.


----------



## Dolorian

Statlander is interesting, I enjoyed her match against Baker and she showed good strength in the handicap match. Liking what I am seeing so far.


----------



## shandcraig

They have really dropped the ball with this stable


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

The Legit DMD said:


> *The visual of Reba and Britt running from Riho is ridiculous. I'm glad all three of them didn't do it.*


They better fear Riho


----------



## Wolf Mark

Pinnacles have not been relevant for a while.


----------



## Chelsea

TayJay


----------



## shandcraig

Only if dark order came out with Hangman, then they would be over🤣


----------



## Mr316

This should not be a long match. Still 2 segments + main event.


----------



## Chan Hung

This match doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Big booty bitches will set Dark Order straight.


----------



## FromPartsUnkown

This stable has went downhill since the war games match


----------



## Trophies

I would listen to Anna Jay…as she walks away.


----------



## Rise

Is this guy a legit dwarf?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Can't believe the first hour was that hot and we haven't even seen Daniel Bryan yet. AEW has finally followed up a big show correctly.








*


----------



## Whoanma

Tully is the best part of this.


----------



## RLT1981

Dolorian said:


> Statlander is interesting, I enjoyed her match against Baker and she showed good strength in the handicap match. Liking what I am seeing so far.


Statlander is great if Britt was not so fucking great I would not mind Statlander being champion right now but she going to have to wait a while cause this the Britt show right now.


----------



## shandcraig

Trophies said:


> I would listen to Anna Jay…as she walks away.


I bet you would let her shackle you to the ceiling 🤣


----------



## Chris22

FTR!!!!!!!!


----------



## shandcraig

Whoanma said:


> Tully is the best part of this.



He always is. They need more segments with him


----------



## La Parka

enjoyable first hour... 

terrible womans match and now two shitty factions going at it. 

Hopefully the last 30 min saves the last hour.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Chan Hung

FTR with a win? Will a miracle happen folks....


----------



## Boldgerg

ElTerrible said:


> Wardlow gives me Batista vibes. Won´t be a great talker, but still get over with his presence. He was awful on the mic the one time they tried many many months ago and Britt saved him, but he has the facial and body language down. He won´t have to say anything. Just roll his eyes, while MJF insults him like tonight.


He did a backstage promo a couple of months ago, can't remember what it was for, but it was decent. Certainly passable. He'll likely only get better on the mic anyway. He's got some fantastic people in the company to learn that side of things from.

I agree with what else you say though. He's got that silent, brooding charisma and presence and carries great intensity. Once they start to push him he will get hot very, very quickly.


----------



## ElTerrible

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


If Bray comes in to re-unite them with a Brodie promo, they gonna make people cry.


----------



## Dolorian

RLT1981 said:


> Statlander is great if Britt was not so fucking great I would not mind Statlander being champion right now but she going to have to wait a while cause this the Britt show right now.


Yes, I definitely see Statlander winning the belt in the not so distant future. Same with Hayter. I can see these two being key players at the top of the division moving forward.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

The Big Booty Bitches Order


----------



## Chan Hung

A pool of jobbers fighting for the king of the jobber ranking


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn those blondes are hot as fuck


----------



## Boxingfan

Dork order civil war


----------



## izhack111

Yep it's over for DO


----------



## Ham and Egger

Jobber order civil war. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Wolf Mark

THose two chicks are way too hot for the Dork Order


----------



## Hephaesteus

I legit want to see first feuds of db and cole ( Id imagine his will be darby) and punks next feud


----------



## shandcraig

Awww happy go lucky cute dark order fighting


----------



## RapShepard

Boo Dark Order kill this

Good on AEW making the women's division look functional with that vignette


----------



## Rise

Jamie hayter’s intro song > ruby soho yeah I said it


----------



## shandcraig

Wolf Mark said:


> THose two chicks are way too hot for the Dork Order



Imagine Anna Jay and Jungle Boy together on screen, talk about power couple faces. She would elevate him that he needs


----------



## Trophies

shandcraig said:


> I bet you would let her shackle you to the ceiling 🤣


Hell yeah lol


----------



## Whoanma

A Tully promo! Yay!!


----------



## RapShepard

Darby getting Spears is terrible


----------



## Chan Hung

Tully vs Sting? Holy shit haha ..lets Add Ric Flair too!! WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wolf Mark

Sting v Tully? 😋


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*YESS, THEY'RE KILLING THE DARK ORDER TOO!!! IS IT MY BIRTHDAY?!*


----------



## RainmakerV2

Wtf?


----------



## SAMCRO

The Legit DMD said:


> *I thought she would come back fluffier because of the pregnancy, but she lost even more weight than before she got knocked up.*


Yeah and its too bad she didn't, cause pregnancy turned Maryse into a thicc goddess


----------



## Wolf Mark

Chan Hung said:


> Tully vs Sting? Holy shit haha ..lets Add Ric Flair too!! WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I smell a Horsemen beat down!


----------



## La Parka

what the hell was Tully even talking about?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Trophies

Chan Hung said:


> Tully vs Sting? Holy shit haha ..lets Add Ric Flair too!! WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Gotta get Arn in there too


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Makes sense to get rid of some jobbers if they are bringing Bray in. Maybe Strowman and Ruud can join too as a Legacy to Brodie.


----------



## Mr316

Sting vs Flair vs Tully. Let’s go!


----------



## Whoanma

Sammy is a star.


----------



## shandcraig

I bet entertaining the crowd during commercials was Sammy's idea


----------



## elo

Tully is a madlad.


----------



## Rise

How many wrestlers they got who stand around chewing gum


----------



## Punk_316

Spears gettin' fed to Darby next week.


----------



## SAMCRO

The Legit DMD said:


> *YESS, THEY'RE KILLING THE DARK ORDER TOO!!! IS IT MY BIRTHDAY?!*


Lol no no no, they're just establishing they have no leader and they need someone to get them in line, which is obviously gonna be Wyatt. Dark Order aint going nowhere lol.


----------



## RapShepard

Punk_316 said:


> Spears gettin' fed to Darby next week.


Spears is lucky to work Darby


----------



## Trophies

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


We’re not mad…we’re just disappointed.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Chelsea

The Legit DMD said:


> *YESS, THEY'RE KILLING THE DARK ORDER TOO!!! IS IT MY BIRTHDAY?!*


Wasn't that when Sasha returned and she main evented SmackDown with Bianca? Then WWE released Bray the next day and I had to take a hiatus due to that brutal injury.


----------



## Chan Hung

Wolf Mark said:


> THose two chicks are way too hot for the Dork Order


Notice they have to align them and Adam Page earlier for any fucks to be given lol


----------



## Chris22

There's just something about Stu Grayson that I like and I don't know why.


----------



## Chan Hung

Roses? LMFAO!!!!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Welcome to 1985 y'all.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435776904162840578


----------



## Trophies

Varsity Bitches lol


----------



## SAMCRO

Wolf Mark said:


> THose two chicks are way too hot for the Dork Order


Lol yeah its baffling they want people to believe these two hot women would wanna hang out with a bunch of dorks in masks. Never made sense to me they're in this group, its supposed to be a group for forgotten losers who have nothing, lol why would two super hot chicks everyone loves join them?


----------



## Whoanma

The Legit DMD said:


> *Welcome to 1985 y'all.*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435776904162840578


That made me miss Baby Doll.


----------



## Chan Hung

This theme music sucks lol


----------



## izhack111

Here we go


----------



## Wolf Mark

Chan Hung said:


> Notice they have to align them and Adam Page earlier for any fucks to be given lol


They should pair Adam with the two ladies I say.


----------



## Chelsea

BRYAN BRYAN BRYAN

Edit: not yet lol


----------



## shandcraig

Chan Hung said:


> This theme music sucks lol


Which? Dynamite theme?


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn Bucks look like shit LMFAO


----------



## Chris22

Pillman didn't even flinch when Max did that lol


----------



## Rise

The champ should always walk out first this bothers me lol


----------



## Whoanma

Wtf is Kenny wearing? Lol.


----------



## FrankenTodd

KENNY!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

They always yank Tony's mic LMFAO!


----------



## Boldgerg

shandcraig said:


> Which? Dynamite theme?


Presume he means The Elite theme, which yeah, is fucking awful.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Man they look like a bunch of jabronies


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Nice shirts


----------



## Ham and Egger

BTE theme is such a geek theme. How do you get hyped for that? Lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Dons tan is fucking awful


----------



## FrankenTodd

#1 BABY!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Rampage undercard is looking like hot garbage with Pillman and Castor. They need to put something much better in the middle before PAC and Andrade.*


----------



## Coins

Pee and skeet?
Pee Pee and skeet?


----------



## Wolf Mark

SAMCRO said:


> Lol yeah its baffling they want people to believe these two hot women would wanna hang out with a bunch of dorks in masks. Never made sense to me they're in this group, its supposed to be a group for forgotten losers who have nothing, lol why would two super hot chicks everyone loves join them?


TK is a mark for the Dork Order that's why. But they don't fit.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Whoanma said:


> Wtf is Kenny wearing? Lol.


Something only he could pull off!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian

Whoanma said:


> Wtf is Kenny wearing? Lol.


----------



## Chan Hung

Should Cole have been heel not aligned with Elite or is this move best?


----------



## Chelsea

Bay-Bay


----------



## ProjectGargano

I love how Nick is every week worse


----------



## RapShepard

Ham and Egger said:


> BTE theme is such a geek theme. How do you get hyped for that? Lol


It works for a group of geeks that are successful, but think they're cool.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol The Elite has way too man people in it at this point, its starting to look like NWO when they had everyone on the roster in it.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Adam Cole BAY BAY!!!![emoji1373][emoji1373]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## izhack111

Jr is drunk again


----------



## FromPartsUnkown

A heel is getting cheered like that ? Lol


----------



## Whoanma

Damn, I hate Cole with a passion and he’s the only one looking like a normal guy. 🤣


----------



## Mr316

😂😂😂😂😂😂 genius to have Adam Cole go after Schiavone. Absolutely genius


----------



## Chelsea

Another story time, hell yes


----------



## shandcraig

So elite still pretending to be heels


----------



## The XL 2

They don't make many adult males with narrower shoulders than Adam Cole.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Adam Cole is a better heel than the whole Elite


----------



## izhack111

Lol


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol Cole is amazing.


----------



## Rise

Nerd? He got that from the big boring guy


----------



## shandcraig

Brit must be laughing hard in the back


----------



## HeadOfTheTable420

OMG Amazing they had Cole call out Tony for Britt hahaha


----------



## Chan Hung

I like how Cole says AEW is the best a few weeks after headlining NXT LOL


----------



## Mainboy

This is the Cole wwe should have used


----------



## FrankenTodd

BAY BAY has me marked the fuck out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The XL 2

The visual of Adam Cole trying to bully Tony when Tony looks a full weight class bigger is hilarious. I remember when the wrestlers used to be bigger than the announcers.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Cole is high key jealous of Tony. Lmao


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Chan Hung

Cole has good mic skills.


----------



## Trophies

Damn doing Tony like that lol


----------



## Chris22

Nerd? Really?...


----------



## Rise

Champ looks like a clown and Cole runs this shit


----------



## La Parka

I never realized how small Cole was. 

jeeeeezus.


----------



## Chelsea

Oh boy. That was something, poor Tony


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Ok new theory on the dark order thing...

During the Tay n Jay interview kinda seemed like Anna took offense to being second to Tay....

I think the chicks will split too, again perhaps leading to Hangman bringing them together or a tyrant to fully separate them.


----------



## FromPartsUnkown

Dang, Cole and cut a promo


----------



## HeadOfTheTable420

SAMCRO said:


> Lol The Elite has way too man people in it at this point, its starting to look like NWO when they had everyone on the roster in it.


well they can take those 2 mascot geeks they have coming out with them and keep them in the back


----------



## Whoanma

Reprise.


----------



## SAMCRO

Whoanma said:


> Damn, I hate Cole with a passion and he’s the only one looking like a normal guy. 🤣


Lol yeah cause all the other ones go out of their way in an over the top manner trying to look like obnoxious heels, its kind of pathetic and cringey every week they got some new goofy look trying to be obnoxious "bad guys".


----------



## RapShepard

I don't see the Cole is a so much better talker than Omega or The Bucks.


Chan Hung said:


> Should Cole have been heel not aligned with Elite or is this move best?


Good way for him to not get lost in the shuffle


----------



## Rise

Lol Cole doesn’t even mention the other tag team


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

La Parka said:


> I never realized how small Cole was.
> 
> jeeeeezus.


Gargano makes everyone look tall


----------



## Geeee

Good Brothers getting snubbed repeatedly by Cole LOL


----------



## ABH-22

What's the point of the good brothers, they don't even get a promo mention


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Hey, leave Schiavone alone you COCK! 😡*


----------



## The XL 2

La Parka said:


> I never realized how small Cole was.
> 
> jeeeeezus.


He weighs 150lbs soaking wet. He's the same size as Spike Dudley


----------



## Wolf Mark

Rise said:


> Champ looks like a clown and Cole runs this shit


The moment Cole appeared at All Out, it was clear he was the leader.


----------



## Chan Hung

Is he wearing the same shirt? JK lol


----------



## Chris22

Cole wrestling next week!


----------



## FrankenTodd

Thank you Kenny!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FromPartsUnkown

Lets go! Bryan!!!


----------



## Dolorian

The Legit DMD said:


> *Hey, leave Schiavone alone you COCK! 😡*


I don't think DMD liked that.


----------



## izhack111

Oh shit


----------



## Chelsea

It's BRYAN


----------



## Whoanma

TK, buy The Final Countdown, please.


----------



## Araxen

JR got his name right. Kudos to him.


----------



## Rise

You’re gunna get your fucking head kicked in!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## FrankenTodd

It’s my jam!!!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies

I love how JR stresses Bryan Danielson like he’s really trying not to mess up lol


----------



## Punk_316

Underwhelming pop for Bryan. lol.


----------



## Mr316

This feels surreal


----------



## HeadOfTheTable420

Man or man they need to build up Kenny Vs Bryan. I don't want it to happen right away. That match is going to be crazy.


----------



## Chris22

That mic was snatched!


----------



## The XL 2

To think that guys like Eddie Guerrero and Chris Benoit were considered vanilla midgets 15 years ago. They just keep churning them out smaller and more vanilla as time goes on. The average AEW main eventer has the same physical stats as the average 15 year old high school sophomore.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Bryan has gotten way better at promos


----------



## Whoanma

Kenny vs. Bryan?


----------



## SAMCRO

Yeah Bryan lock on a submission with his entire crew outside the ring thats gonna jump you.


----------



## Chan Hung

Marko Stunt? Oh for fucks sake AEW SMH


----------



## Chelsea

KICK HIS HEAD IN, BRYAN!


----------



## Rise

More white t shirts than an eminem concert


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Randy Lahey said:


> Bryan has gotten way better at promos


His heel run on SD was good


----------



## Wolf Mark

The Elite cannot beat Christian and the Jurassic Express?


----------



## HeadOfTheTable420

The dude with the hairspray and marko stunt makes this shit look like a fucking joke....God


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I was hoping to see Black people in the crowd dancing their asses off when that beat dropped 😂*


----------



## Randy Lahey

Lol 😂 Marko stunt beating the shit out of Cutler


----------



## Chan Hung

HeadOfTheTable420 said:


> The dude with the hairspray and marko stunt makes this shit look like a fucking joke....God


Shit visuals


----------



## Geeee

LOL Cutler got absolutely wiped out by Marko Stunt


----------



## Boxingfan

Why does marko stunt have to be there


----------



## izhack111

Stunt ffs


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Bro watching Marko maul brandon cutler was hilarious 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## ProjectGargano

The XL 2 said:


> To think that guys like Eddie Guerrero and Chris Benoit were considered vanilla midgets 15 years ago. They just keep churning them out smaller and more vanilla as time goes on. The average AEW main eventer has the same physical stats as the average 15 year old high school sophomore.


Keep crying


----------



## Oracle

Fucking great segment keeps you wanting more


----------



## HeadOfTheTable420

Chan Hung said:


> Shit visuals


Him spraying Bryan in the face with hair spray was so fucking cringe...good lord


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Not gonna lie Marko going after cutler was kind hilarious


----------



## Chris22

I like Bryan's music.


----------



## ABH-22

Bryan looks in incredible shape


----------



## SAMCRO

Well Moxley and Suzuki aint getting much time, after commercials and entrances they just got 10 minutes.


----------



## Chan Hung

Boxingfan said:


> Why does marko stunt have to be there


Not sure. AEW fucked a segment with the visual of the sore thumb standing out.


----------



## Chelsea

That was pretty awesome. I liked Cole, Kenny and of course Bryan in that segment.


----------



## Whoanma

If KONAMI could get the rights why can’t TK do the same? Come on, stop butchering Ride of the Valkyries.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Dang Kenny Omega and Bryan Danielson in the same ring. That's something big thought I would never see.


----------



## RainmakerV2

If I hadn't ever watched wrestling Id think Schiavone had a good shot against Cole in a fight. His tiny ass trying to punk someone is hilarious lmao.


----------



## Chan Hung

So Bryan to get a title shot probably right away? Might as well hes getting paid a ton lol


----------



## elo

Kaz v Cole next week.....awesome.


----------



## Coins

Bryan is a fucking professional.
You could only see him put his shoe back on if you were really looking hard.


----------



## La Parka

Awful way to debut Bryan and Cole debut on TV.

Cole quickly become a background character and Bryan getting involved in the weekly AEW clusterfuck was just silly.

Omega and Bryan is a solid direction though.


----------



## Chan Hung

Not feeling the main event but ill give it a shot.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*YES! FUCK THE RANKINGS! DO THIS MATCH NOW!*


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Omega vs Danielson guaranteed to be 30 star classic match


----------



## Chan Hung

La Parka said:


> Awful way to debut Bryan and Cole debut on TV.
> 
> Cole quickly become a background character and Bryan getting involved in the weekly AEW clusterfuck was just silly.
> 
> Omega and Bryan is a solid direction though.


Yep. Dont like how they kind of have Cole in the background. They should have re considered aligning him with the Elite i think.


----------



## HeadOfTheTable420

Well after seeing all these small guys I can't wait to see Lesnar on friday at the Garden. Not gonna lie lmao


----------



## Wolf Mark

Instead of trying to find "who's better" Daniel, how about talking about wanting to take Omega's belt? Shouldn't it be the ultimate way to find who's the best?


----------



## RapShepard

Coins said:


> Bryan is a fucking professional.
> You could only see him put his shoe back on if you were really looking hard.


I thought he was hurt for a second


----------



## Mr316

Great FN segment. Great FN show.


----------



## Punk_316

La Parka said:


> Awful way to debut Bryan and Cole debut on TV.
> 
> Cole quickly become a background character and Bryan getting involved in the weekly AEW clusterfuck was just silly.
> 
> Omega and Bryan is a solid direction though.


It was a sub-par segment.


----------



## shandcraig

other than the geeks getting to much attention im liking how this show was booked with segments ect


----------



## Chan Hung

Cody just turn heel already lol


----------



## $Dolladrew$

ProjectGargano said:


> Keep crying


Guerrero was never vanilla that dude is straight on crack.


----------



## Mr316

Cody better not win this in NY.


----------



## RapShepard

Suzuki is so cool


----------



## HeadOfTheTable420

We all know Golden Boy Cody getting his win back lmao


----------



## SAMCRO

God damn i love Suzuki's theme.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Whoanma said:


> If KONAMI could get the rights why can’t TK do the same? Come on, stop butchering Ride of the Valkyries.


Apparently the band who did final countdown want like 50k per use


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

KAZE NI NAREEEEE!


----------



## The XL 2

AEW has some good stuff, but watching some of these children trying to play wrestler is embarrassing, in the main event no less.


----------



## Whoanma

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Omega vs Danielson guaranteed to be 30 star classic match


And they don’t even need the Tokyo Dome. 🤣


----------



## Chan Hung

Never seen this guy in the ring. I'll give it a shot. Too bad these guys dont talk english.


----------



## shandcraig

oh wow how ironic cody rhodes returns when they happen to be in a special stadium high profile show


----------



## Chan Hung

Oh gosh, "wild thing" theme? FFS...change that shit Tony


----------



## Trophies

These AEW shows should be top notch every week like this. Roster is stacked af and I’m excited.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## holy

Bryan being in AEW should've been treated as a much bigger deal compared to what they did tonight.


----------



## Chan Hung

Was that side kind of empty with seats? LOL


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Wonder how long they will blue ball us with Bryan and Omega


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

HeadOfTheTable420 said:


> Him spraying Bryan in the face with hair spray was so fucking cringe...good lord


Was he having a dig at that John Morrison squirt nonsense on Raw?


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol Moxley 100% only has this theme so fans can sing it, no other reason cause it doesn't fit him whatsoever.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Didn't we see this match already?


----------



## Ham and Egger

They couldn't have shorted the song so we hear the chorus? 😑


----------



## Chan Hung

Not a lot of masks, I guess his hometown is like fuck it


----------



## ProjectGargano

Chan Hung said:


> Was that side kind of empty with seats? LOL


Hard cam


----------



## RapShepard

holy said:


> Bryan being in AEW should've been treated as a much bigger deal compared to what they did tonight.


I mean he walked straight up to Omega and told him he'd fuck him up, how much bigger can they treat it?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

They did not just cut Suzukis music before the KAZE NI NARE. The disrespect.


----------



## Rise

Man could they let the first person get a little longer for their intros? Noticed that all night it’s just instant cut off and playing the next wrestlers music.


----------



## Chelsea

I'm thinking Cody wins the rematch and then Black faces him for the 3rd time at Full Gear?


----------



## shandcraig

fucking ring announcer saying peoples names for half their etrance pop taking away from hearing the crowd. say the fucking name and move on. saying fucking jon for 10 seconds come on now


----------



## Whoanma

MrMeeseeks said:


> Apparently the band who did final countdown want like 50k per use


I know, I know. 😅


----------



## FromPartsUnkown

This show flew by


----------



## shandcraig

Rise said:


> Man could they let the first person get a little longer for their intros? Noticed that all night it’s just instant cut off and playing the next wrestlers music.


i hate how the ring announce says everyones name to long missing crowd pops


----------



## HeadOfTheTable420

holy said:


> Bryan being in AEW should've been treated as a much bigger deal compared to what they did tonight.


Being punished for not bashing the WWE lmao


----------



## Mr316

The booking of the show has been perfect. Everyone gets a chance to shine. The crowd is LOVING this.


----------



## Wolf Mark

These Japanese forearms look so damn fake.


----------



## shandcraig

FromPartsUnkown said:


> This show flew by



true true


----------



## Geeee

Suzuki's hair looks like Tay Conti's pants


----------



## chronoxiong

shandcraig said:


> fucking ring announcer saying peoples names for half their etrance pop taking away from hearing the crowd. say the fucking name and move on. saying fucking jon for 10 seconds come on now


Jooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhnnnnnnnnnnnnnn Cccccccccceeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## PavelGaborik

Mox needs to send me tips on how to lose 25 lbs of fat in 4 weeks.


----------



## ElTerrible

shandcraig said:


> oh wow how ironic cody rhodes returns when they happen to be in a special stadium high profile show


True. Can you believe shit like that. I liked it much more when WWE brought back Becky and Brock on a Smackdown house show in Des Moines, Iowa. Such a humbling experience.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Trophies said:


> We’re not mad…we’re just disappointed.


Sorry Penelope, but Anna Jay is officially the tastiest treat in AEW.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Wolf Mark said:


> These Japanese forearms look so damn fake.


Watch Shingo and Ishii do them lol


----------



## SAMCRO

Seriously a commercial when the match is only gonna be 10 minutes? Should've had this at All Out, why the fuck did we get Kojima vs Moxley on the ppv and Suzuki on free tv with hardly no time?


----------



## $Dolladrew$

RapShepard said:


> Suzuki is so cool


Absolute legit badass


----------



## Chan Hung

Was kind of hoping the Bryan promo/segment would be longer, oh well.


----------



## FromPartsUnkown

How did Mox lose so much weight so fast ? Im
so confused


----------



## HeadOfTheTable420

Someone has to be interfering for them to be having it this short


----------



## FromPartsUnkown

Chan Hung said:


> Was kind of hoping the Bryan promo/segment would be longer, oh well.


Think it was supposed to be but they were running low on time


----------



## ProjectGargano

Picture and picture ffs


----------



## RapShepard

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Absolute legit badass


Yeah first match I saw was him vs Ishii at a Wrestling Kingdom and after that I got to check in every few months to see what he's up to.


----------



## Rise

RapShepard said:


> I mean he walked straight up to Omega and told him he'd fuck him up, how much bigger can they treat it?


Exactly! We don’t need a second guy doing an endless praise me tour. Punks got that on lock.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Moxley 100% only has this theme so fans can sing it, no other reason cause it doesn't fit him whatsoever.


Absolutely.....TK sometimes to a detriment wants to give the live audience an immersive experience even at the expense of the viewers at home.


Wild thing is fucking awful


----------



## RainmakerV2

So we actually get to see about 5 min of this super hyped main event. Kay


----------



## shandcraig

SAMCRO said:


> Seriously a commercial when the match is only gonna be 10 minutes? Should've had this at All Out, why the fuck did we get Kojima vs Moxley on the ppv and Suzuki on free tv with hardly no time?


gotta pay the bills lol


----------



## Chan Hung

So if Moxley wins, does another random Japanese guy show up next? LMFAO


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Watching it for the 1st time in a long time,Great


----------



## Chan Hung

headbutts look fake. need to lay off those lol


----------



## Whoanma

Chan Hung said:


> So if Moxley wins, does another random Japanese guy show up next? LMFAO


Again, Tanahashi is the end game.


----------



## Wolf Mark

This really sucks


----------



## SAMCRO

Chan Hung said:


> So if Moxley wins, does another random Japanese guy show up next? LMFAO


yeah lol i really don't understand why all these Japanese wrestlers are coming over to fight Moxley, did he issue some kind of challenge to NJPW to send their best to challenge him or something?


----------



## holy

RapShepard said:


> I mean he walked straight up to Omega and told him he'd fuck him up, how much bigger can they treat it?


The overall presentation though. Those key moments of the big star looking at the crowd and sinking it all in for a while...it didn't happen. Not much said from Bryan on the mic either about being in AEW. Jim Ross sounding unenthusiastic on commentary. Those type of things!


----------



## shandcraig

Chan Hung said:


> headbutts look fake. need to lay off those lol



you just worry about your asses


----------



## FromPartsUnkown

I need to get on whatever diet Mox is on, he literally dropped his fat in a month


----------



## RapShepard

Rise said:


> Exactly! We don’t need a second guy doing an endless praise me tour. Punks got that on lock.


Plus Bryan has been around, so the praise tour wouldn't make sense. Everyone knows he's been active so get to the wrestling


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

No Pizza cutter needed when you have perfectly good teeth


----------



## Randy Lahey

It wouldn’t surprise me if these guys work stiff for the fun of it


----------



## Oracle

Bro this is fucking terrible? 

what the fuck


----------



## FrankenTodd

PavelGaborik said:


> Mox needs to send me tips on how to lose 25 lbs of fat in 4 weeks.


And he’ll gain it all back tonight with all the last calls in his hometown 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boldgerg

Yeah, I can really see why I should give a fuck about this old Japanese dude...

...

...


----------



## shandcraig

can aew please rename full gear ppv


----------



## Ham and Egger

Iishi throws better headbutts. 🤣


----------



## reamstyles

This should be on a ppv or a dark main event


----------



## Fifth Horseman

Chan Hung said:


> So if Moxley wins, does another random Japanese guy show up next? LMFAO


----------



## Dolorian

The offense here looks very weak and slow.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

PavelGaborik said:


> Mox needs to send me tips on how to lose 25 lbs of fat in 4 weeks.


Here, I'll help since he's busy.


----------



## Chan Hung

So..whos the heel? LMFAO


----------



## RapShepard

holy said:


> The overall presentation though. Those key moments of the big star looking at the crowd and sinking it all in for a while...it didn't happen. Not much said from Bryan on the mic either about being in AEW. Jim Ross sounding unenthusiastic on commentary. Those type of things!


I mean they could. But I think the world champion mentioning him, then him coming straight in and punking him I think shows how big of a star he is


----------



## Chan Hung

FromPartsUnkown said:


> I need to get on whatever diet Mox is on, he literally dropped his fat in a month


Yep he seems to drop weight some again, that was fast.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> No Pizza cutter needed when you have perfectly good teeth


Or a razor blade lol😉


----------



## Boldgerg

That was absolute shit.

Can we fucking stop with these old Japanese geezers.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Thank God that's over. Poor old man was having trouble moving.


----------



## HeadOfTheTable420

LMAOOO WTF was that bro? And people was all on this dudes jock


----------



## SAMCRO

I hate how the paradigm shift has suddenly went from a double arm brainbuster, to a double arm suplex.


----------



## Araxen

Far too short of a match. They were literally just starting to warm up.


----------



## Chelsea

LOL. It's over now.


----------



## Oracle

That was a HUGE letdown

that fucking sucked


----------



## FromPartsUnkown

That match did nothing for me


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Chan Hung said:


> So if Moxley wins, does another random Japanese guy show up next? LMFAO


----------



## shandcraig

why does jons face always go purple


----------



## Randy Lahey

Very strong show tonight from a promo perspective. MJF and the Bucks segment was top notch


----------



## Chan Hung

Boldgerg said:


> That was absolute shit.
> 
> Can we fucking stop with these old Japanese geezers.


pretty shiit match. for all that hype, this was a dull disappointment


----------



## Wolf Mark

Araxen said:


> Far too short of a match. They were literally just starting to warm up.


They had to end it fast, old man had trouble moving


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## reamstyles

This was a mox vs glorified jobber


Emmanuelle said:


> LOL. It's over now.


See..if this wwe we will be saying Suzuki was in a burial..


----------



## HeadOfTheTable420

Damn I thought Mox was going to confront Dan in the box


----------



## Chan Hung

The ending is being prolonged lol


----------



## FromPartsUnkown

Is Rampage live this week or was it taped?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Winning with a double arm suplex, even though Suzuki's crazy ass would probably welcome a headspiked version of the Paradigm Shift. :T

Pretty fun show, regardless.


----------



## Fifth Horseman

Wolf Mark said:


> Thank God that's over. Poor old man was having trouble moving.


Harsh Moxley not that old


----------



## FrankenTodd

Hell that’s how he loses the weight. All the stairs!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The good thing about Moxley facing these old Japanese men is that he doesn't come with those weak ass strikes anymore.*


----------



## Wolf Mark

AEW crowd will pop for absolutely anything


----------



## Randy Lahey

So Moxley’s outro was like a long intro


----------



## Mr316

Grest show! Good night!


----------



## Fifth Horseman

I thought the paradigm shift was a DDT? That was a suplex


----------



## SAMCRO

So is NJPW just gonna send all their guys to AEW to job to Moxley?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

The match was fine, but too short. They didn't wrestle it for the 10 minutes they were given. It was wrestled like a 30 minute match that we only got the first 10 minutes of before the last couple minutes, and then the last couple of minutes was like a 5 minute ending sequence boiled down to half of that.

Could've definitely been a lot better.


----------



## Chan Hung

Main event was not horrible but it definitely was over hyped and should have been more of a lower card match. Not anything i would call good, more like meh or barely fair.


----------



## ryanschuette

I'm sure Tony was wetting himself over how he brought Suzuki in to fight Mox. Problem was it was a shit match.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea

Best parts of the show: the opener, Punk's segment, Britt's promo on Ruby, Jamie Hayter, MJF burying everyone and the Elite vs Bryan segment.


----------



## Ham and Egger

No crazy angle to close the show. Im surprised.


----------



## Derek30

Wolf Mark said:


> AEW crowd will pop for absolutely anything


Refreshing as hell honestly. Nice to hear the crowds into it


----------



## HeadOfTheTable420

So the match was cut short so he can just walk around in the crowd lmfao made that dude he faced look like a geek


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Chan Hung said:


> pretty shiit match. for all that hype, this was a dull disappointment


It wasn't bad. It just wasn't long enough


----------



## Trophies

Feel like these Japanese wrestlers need to go like an hour in the ring to make it special lol


----------



## reamstyles

Chan Hung said:


> pretty shiit match. for all that hype, this was a dull disappointment


This was a filler, mox need to battle a guy who can put him over have a legend.. nevermind producing it.. lol


----------



## Chan Hung

SAMCRO said:


> So is NJWP just gonna send all their guys to AEW to job to Moxley?


Probably. They havent come up with a storyline for him with their own AEW originals so he will do footsies with NJPW for now.


----------



## ryanschuette

I love Jamie Hayter.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rich110991

Main event wasn’t for me but I still enjoyed the majority of the show


----------



## Sad Panda

Wolf Mark said:


> AEW crowd will pop for absolutely anything


They’re having a good time. They paid for a ticket to have fun, not sit on their hands.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Trophies said:


> Feel like these Japanese wrestlers need to go like an hour in the ring to make it special lol


Not true but matches in Japan do tend to be longer so they are paced better.


----------



## HeadOfTheTable420

Wolf Mark said:


> AEW crowd will pop for absolutely anything


As will 98% of the AEW posters lol


----------



## SAMCRO

Suzuki should've gotten the long ppv match at All Out with Moxley, Kojima should've been given the short tv match for Moxley to get a win in his hometown.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I give them an A+. Excellent show from top to bottom.*


----------



## RainmakerV2

That second hour went off the rails.


----------



## Chan Hung

ryanschuette said:


> I love Jamie Hayter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Write that on a sign and take it to an event


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Wonder how NJPW feels about Suzuki losing in under 10 minutes.


----------



## HeadOfTheTable420

Chan Hung said:


> Main event was not horrible but it definitely was over hyped and should have been more of a lower card match. Not anything i would call good, more like meh or barely fair.


Should of had the Elite and Bryan close out the show


----------



## Geeee

feels like all the segments were fire and the matches were forgettable.


----------



## Chan Hung

The low point was dork order vs pinnacle. Overall the show was good.


----------



## RapShepard

Geeee said:


> feels like all the segments were fire and the matches were forgettable.


Agreed save the MJF promo, thought it was bleh


----------



## RainmakerV2

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Wonder how NJPW feels about Suzuki losing in under 10 minutes.


Suzuki has no real stature in NJPW anymore. They don't need to protect him.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Derek30 said:


> Refreshing as hell honestly. Nice to hear the crowds into it


Not if what is happening is shit. That makes the promoters lazy when they don't have to do anything cause the people pop for anything.


----------



## Boldgerg

Nobody tell me I should care about these old Japanese dudes again.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

MJF was my highlight of the show


----------



## SAMCRO

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Wonder how NJPW feels about Suzuki losing in under 10 minutes.


Yeah i'd be kinda pissed if that was my guy i sent over whos supposed to be one of my toughest and craziest motherfuckers on the roster and they made him look like a loser and jobbed him out in under 10 minutes and beat him with a fucking suplex.

I know Suzuki aint one of their big main eventers or anything but ffs he deserved better than what they did with him.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

RainmakerV2 said:


> Suzuki has no real stature in NJPW anymore. They don't need to protect him.


He's not protected as much but he's not a jobber either


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Whoanma said:


> Wtf is Kenny wearing? Lol.


His blazer reminded me of the Rock, except not silky


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Overall, show was very good, but another case of the first hour being really strong and the second hour being weaker (though not BAD).

Opening match between Black and Dustin was really good. Punk promo was great. MJF stole the night with a fantastic heel performance and showed it didn't matter that he lost to Jericho. The whole segment between him/Wardlow/Pillman Jr. was great too, including the latter two playing their roles really well.

Hayter looking like a geek against Ruby is really confusing to me. Match probably shouldn't have happened at all, especially with that weak and dumb finish.

6-man tag was whatever - Dark Order split/civil war is somewhat interesting but eh...

Bryan/Elite Segment was good. Bryan cut a really nice promo, as did Adam Cole. I wasn't sure what to expect out of Cole, especially considering I know how people can overrate Elite members. Pleasantly surprised to see he actually can cut a promo and seems to be a pretty natural speaker. So good segment all around.

Main event was weak - it was technically fine but just was rushed and didn't feel like it got the time it needed to be good.


----------



## HeadOfTheTable420

The Legit DMD said:


> *I give them an A+. Excellent show from top to bottom.*


LMAO


----------



## Randy Lahey

They’ll put on banger matches in 2 weeks for that Arthur Ashe show.

Interesting to see who they’ll be


----------



## Joe Gill

cm punk and mjf stole the show.... when they feud the promos will be epic


----------



## reamstyles

Ok opener bad ending ( although they hyped it well to keep viewers watching)


----------



## Chan Hung

Randy Lahey said:


> They’ll put on banger matches in 2 weeks for that Arthur Ashe show.
> 
> *Interesting to see who they’ll be*


Omega, Bucks & Adam Cole vs Bryan, JB, Luchasaurus, Christian


----------



## Chan Hung

Joe Gill said:


> cm punk and mjf stole the show.... when they feud the promos will be epic


Super fucking epic. It will happen, and i can. not . fucking. wait. Here MJF will definitely call out Punk's failed MMA stunt lol


----------



## Sad Panda

Wolf Mark said:


> Not if what is happening is shit. That makes the promoters lazy when they don't have to do anything cause the people pop for anything.


A hot crowd is a hot crowd, and AEW generates that type of enthusiasm. Remember the attitude era crowds as hot as they were were also popping for acts like the fucking oddities.


----------



## Whoanma

Catalanotto said:


> His blazer reminded me of the Rock, except not silky


Yeah, you’re right. But Rocky wore shirts. 😂


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Suzuki is supposed to one of the toughest, craziest Japanese wrestlers ever who takes ridiculous beatings and keeps coming back. It was just weird he lost in under 10 minutes to a very weak looking paradigm shift. But they didn't have enough time so I guess it's fine.


----------



## La Parka

First hour was fantastic.

Second hour was just terrible. Absolutely no reason to have that dork order match on a show like this. Main event was on screen for like 6 mins total.


----------



## ProjectGargano

reamstyles said:


> Err sounds like free ticket holders like pillmans family


Yes! They sold out shows with Free Tickets. Is that the new narrative?


----------



## Chan Hung

La Parka said:


> First hour was fantastic.
> 
> Second hour was just terrible. Absolutely no reason to have that dork order match on a show like this. Main event was on screen for like 6 mins total.


And to have Marko Stunt on my screen too.


----------



## Sad Panda

Pumped we’re getting Team Taz vs Punk. Does wonder for these young guys rubbing elbows with him.


----------



## RLT1981

another great show for AEW!!!

really enjoyed it can't wait till next week.


----------



## Wolf Mark

La Parka said:


> First hour was fantastic.
> 
> Second hour was just terrible. Absolutely no reason to have that dork order match on a show like this. *Main event was on screen for like 6 mins total*.


The positive is that TK probably knew that guy was absolutely shit. lol


----------



## RLT1981

La Parka said:


> First hour was fantastic.
> 
> Second hour was just terrible. Absolutely no reason to have that dork order match on a show like this. Main event was on screen for like 6 mins total.


Dark Order will get interesting when Bray comes in and takes over the Group until them keep them off the main show cept Anna Jay she can stay.


----------



## ProjectGargano

They f*cked up with the time management this time! Main event should had at least more 4 minutes.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

ProjectGargano said:


> They f*cked up with the time management this time! Main event should had at least more 4 minutes.


Yes and the the first match with Malakai Black and Dustin cut shorter. And the tag match.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Hellooo Reba!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435787949229154312*


----------



## Joe Gill

nice to see the old mjf back... now that he is free from the stupid jericho feud he will rise to the top once again as the best heel in wrestling


----------



## What A Maneuver

I usually let the episode finish and then I skim watch, but I watched it live tonight and really enjoyed myself. Other than the dark order bs, everything was pretty damn solid.


----------



## Chan Hung

Joe Gill said:


> nice to see the old mjf back... now that he is free from the stupid jericho feud he will rise to the top once again as the best heel in wrestling


True! OMG no Jericho vs MJF, about fucking time! Took over a year! LOL


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Just occurred to me too that the MJF stuff with Jericho goes back even longer than Omega's title run.

It's great that it looks to be done.


----------



## PavelGaborik

I was quite enjoying the main event, it was just picking up and then ended. 

My only complaint is that it was too fucking short.


----------



## Geeee

PavelGaborik said:


> I was quite enjoying the main event, it was just picking up and then ended.
> 
> My only complaint is that it was too fucking short.


Yeah and then they had Mox celebrate for like 3 minutes. I thought someone was gonna attack Mox or something. Could've done 2 more minutes of match...or 30 more seconds to Suzuki's entrance to get to the good part and 1.5 more minutes of match


----------



## elo

It was a 7.5-8/10 show.....Tony really needs to be hitting 9s every show this month.

Go big Tony.

Just book Omega v Danielson for NYC, a shady finish to keep the title on Kenny is fine.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Geeee said:


> Yeah and then they had Mox celebrate for like 3 minutes. I thought someone was gonna attack Mox or something. Could've done 2 more minutes of match...or 30 more seconds to Suzuki's entrance to get to the good part and 1.5 more minutes of match


they wanted to get The Hometown celebration before going off the air


----------



## Makish16

The whole last half hour should have been bryan vs elite and mox match, they were giving 17 minutes with 2 commercial breaks 

Sent from my SM-T860 using Tapatalk


----------



## .christopher.

So Bryan is aligned with the freak show known as Jurassic Express and already had to sell one of the most pathetic beatdowns a wrestling ring has hosted.

AEW really know how to kill momentum and buzz like no other.


----------



## shandcraig

MJF stole the show. that had some attitude era vibes


----------



## Dr. Middy

Wolf Mark said:


> The positive is that TK probably knew that guy was absolutely shit. lol


They had a 20 minute banger of a match in NJPW about a year ago, so you're wrong there lol. 

They just needed more time, it felt like they just had a segment too much really. Probably didn't need Dark Order's match or the Lambert promo.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Pillman Jr is a low card guy but I’d be completely entertained with an MJF/Pillman blood feud. When you go after a man’s family as personal as MJF did, seeing BPJ beat the shit out of him would be nice little story


----------



## RapShepard

.christopher. said:


> So Bryan is aligned with the freak show known as Jurassic Express and already had to sell one of the most pathetic beatdowns a wrestling ring has hosted.
> 
> AEW really know how to kill momentum and buzz like no other.


Come on man the crowd was hot as fuck for that segment. Not liking it is fair, but no momentum was lost.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

It was a good show! 

CM Punk going from Darby to the Team Taz jobbers though.. hopefully its just so Punk can beat them and build momentum, maybe it leads to a team match or something.

Malakai Black and Dustin Rhodes was great! I couldnt say the same when he was being held back by clowns but I like Malakai Black now that I am seeing what he can really do now without being held back.

Triple tag match.. meh.. anything with Shawn Spears in it is bleah, release him 🤮 

Hobbs match was lame, hes pretty much just Big E with tits minus the personality. 

Womens match was great! Best Ruby match since when she was coming out every week to get beat up by Bayley and Sasha! 

Elite segment was entertaining and I look forward to seeing more of Adam Cole now that he is All Elite! 

Bryan Danielson vs Kenny Omega is something to look forward to.

Moxley vs Suzuki was a pretty good homecoming for Moxley, they both worked pretty good, would of been cool if it had more time though.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Geeee said:


> feels like all the segments were fire and the matches were forgettable.


*The way it should be on free TV. Save the hot matches for PPV and Rampage.*


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Decent show, but Punk isn't being presented as a big deal.


----------



## CM Buck

Solid 7 out of 10 show

Rhodes vs black was good. Dustin is ageless. And blacks firing on all cylinders at the moment.

Glad the Punk love fest is over and he is cutting promos with substance. But team tazz as a unit are jokes. There's no danger of punk losing to starks. They need to rehabilitate the hell out of team tazz as a whole or disband them.

I enjoy the Dante Hobbs match for what it was. But I want Tony and JR to stub their toes on bricks.

HOW THE FUCK DO YOU NOT KNOW WHAT A SPINEBUSTER IS YOU SENILE MOTHERFUCKERS? YOU'VE CALLED HOW MANY ARN ANDERSON/HHH MATCHES? FUCK ME!

ahem

Loved loved loved that MJF promo and a feud between Pillman and him will be good. How do I know? Cause I have seen their work in MLW. 

Hater vs Ruby I tuned out for. It was fine but I didn't care. 

Dark order vs the pinnacle I didn't care for. But I'm down for the end of the dark order 

The Elite felatio is what it was. And lol at people thinking Bryan is in the Jurassic express. Also lol at cutler falling down like a man who was just caught cheating and was attacked by his girlfriend. Fuck I hate Stunt but cutler and he made that segment hilarious. Kaz being the gate keeper for new guys is cool too.

Suzuki vs mox will always be good


----------



## .christopher.

RapShepard said:


> Come on man the crowd was hot as fuck for that segment. Not liking it is fair, but no momentum was lost.


Dude, the AEW crowds are hot for EVERYTHING. If you want to turn new viewers into fans when they're coming over to check the stars out, you don't associate said stars with Marko Stunt and have them selling for Brandon fucking Cutlet rubbing his head in a pathetic attempt at a beatdown.


----------



## CM Buck

.christopher. said:


> Dude, the AEW crowds are hot for EVERYTHING. If you want to turn new viewers into fans when they're coming over to check the stars out, you don't associate said stars with Marko Stunt and have them selling for Brandon fucking Cutlet rubbing his head in a pathetic attempt at a beatdown.


They don't pop for everything. The fans give clear fuck off and die heat to QT Marshall and Luther for example 

Also Bryan isn't with the Jurassic express. If you saw Frankie Also made the save. They were just faces of convenience. So I don't know how you came to that conclusion in one of your previous posts.

And who was selling for Brandon? Bryan was getting stomped on by the entire elite? I didn't see him take any significant one on one damage from cutler in that segment


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Was it just me or was Bryan’s pop kind of lame? Poor guy lol


----------



## The_Great_One21

.christopher. said:


> So Bryan is aligned with the freak show known as Jurassic Express and already had to sell one of the most pathetic beatdowns a wrestling ring has hosted.
> 
> AEW really know how to kill momentum and buzz like no other.


Yet you’ll be back again next week


----------



## Chip Chipperson

CM Punk is set to feud with the ice cold Team Taz? I like Starks and Hobbs but this really is the equivalent of Hogan returning to the WWE in 2002 and immediately jumping into a feud with Billy Gunn, Chuck Palumbo and Rico. Oofa.

MJF promo sounds highly entertaining and a feud with Pillman Jr is a step in the right direction but wouldn't this have meant more if MJF was coming off a win against Jericho before going into said feud?

Dark Order breaking up is a positive thing in terms of a focus on homegrown stars but are these the stars AEW should be focusing on? MJF and Pillman are great and both have future star potential but not sure I'd be using a Dark Order dissension angle at this point.

The Bryan and Kenny segment was cool but again why must Tony have goofs involved? Fuck Cutler off out of The Elite and have him be their backstage bitch at best. Meanwhile, Marko fucking Stunt shouldn't be running in to make the save for big stars like Bryan. Apart from that it was good.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Loved:

The Elite segment / Cole / Bryan / Tony
Dark Order v Pinnacle and the fallout (i love what they are doing with DO - Hangman will return and unite them)
MJF segment / whole thing - teases with Wardlow etc

Medium on
Punk segment
Soho v Hayter
Dante v Hobbs (did hobbs get hurt?)
Malakai v Dustin (Dustin botched a bit)

Hated
Mox v Suzuki (because of Mox and because they cut the Suzuki entrance theme and because they got the timing wrong and Mox had to celebrate with the crowd for 20 min)

7/10 - good stuff and medium stuff. Main event should have been a lot better. Mox is getting lazy and his punches and elbows look like shit


----------



## The_Great_One21

So my thoughts on the show.

Malakai Vs Dustin - Went far too long. Malakai should have killed him instead we get a 10 minute back and forth where Malakai requires cheating with the turnbuckle to win. Bizarre.

Punk promo - Bored of the Phil Brooks act already. Give me CM Punk. Felt the same a decade ago when Rock returned and we got more Dwayne than Rock. And then to rub salt in the wounds… Punk vs Hobbs seems the direction we’re going rather than Starks. Great. A generic big man gets the Punk feud rather than Starks. How very WWE.

Soho/Baker promo - Britt is fire. Absolute killer on the mic.

Hobbs/Dante - Pretty boring. 95% of the match was Dante on the ground. Weird finish too.

MJF promo - He’s a god. He’s the best heel in wrestling. He’s god tier on the stick.

Dark Order vs Pinnacle - Fine.

Sammy segment - What the utter fuck was that? Seriously?That might be the most pointless fucking thing i’ve ever seen. I’m baffled.
Who the fuck pitched this?

Elite/Bryan segment - Cole was great. The way he ripped Tony a new one. Brilliant. This nerd needs to stop being in the ring “interviewing” people. The Bryan part… I don’t know why they are doing this. Can we not just have Bryan? Why does he need to already be in gang warfare? It as also baffling that this is the first thing they decide to have him do. His music hits, barely a pop because everyone seems confused as Kenny just kept talking through the music. Then in the ring we get what we got. Honestly, how do you actually fucking expect a main event angle to be taken seriously when it’s involving Brandon fucking Cutler and Marko Stunt doing bullshit comedy moments constantly. I was so excited for Bryan… now i’m just annoyed at the idea that Hangman is getting benched.

Cody’s return - What the actual fuck is this? Who the fuck booked this? You write Cody off TV. He’s supposed to be one of your stars. And you give no build, or mystery, or anything to his return. Literally a graphic just pops up as says oh he’s back in 2 weeks to wrestle Malakai. Wow, what a fucking build to that. Thanks Tony. Atrocious and baffling booking. Honestly, think about this shite. Imagine back in the day if Austin, Rock, Triple H, Undertaker or whoever got wrote off in a big fucking RETIREMENT angle then it was just oh he’s back and he’s wrestling the guy who took
him out on free tv RAW his first night back despite him being about to announce his retirement last time you saw him. Genuinely, this might be the most baffling and atrocious booking i’ve ever seen. Zero fucking build to his return or his match with Malakai. Garbage.

Main event - Skipped it. Zero interest in some 55 year old japanese guy.

Overall, MJF and Britt Baker aside, I thought this was atrocious. To the point where I even questioned watching it next week because i’m growing tired of the shit booking.

Oh and the commentary on this show is horrific. JR and Schiavone have zero place sitting at a commentary table in 2021.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit DMD said:


> *Do you guys hear the difference between this Kingston promo and last week's? MUCH better.*


Yup - he put it right this time


----------



## Jbardo37

The MJF, Punk, Elite and Bryan segments were all very good. The opening match was solid and Dante v Hobbs was average.

I was very disappointed in the main event, it was too short and they didn’t really do a lot.

Overall it was a good show.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Will review the segments I've watched so far:

Black vs Rhodes:
Didn't like the match, far too many botches for my liking, that Black Mass was terrible. Black winning is good though.

CM Punk Promo: 
Slowly liking Punk a little more but he needs to stop pandering to the crowd, I know he probably is only doing it because he knows what they want to hear but this isn't CM Punk out there it's Phil Brooks. Psyched to see Starks get such a marquee feud though.

Moxley vs Suzuki:
Wasn't too bad, Moxley celebrating with the fans for an eternity was boring as hell

Omega/Danielson promo:
Omega sucked, Bryan was pretty good. Still not 100% sold on Bryan yet but his intensity in the promo was something I liked, honestly will get behind him because I want the belt off of Omega.

From what I've seen so far, probably a 5.5-6/10.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Chan Hung said:


> Was that side kind of empty with seats? LOL


hardcam brother


----------



## thorn123

What a great show. 8/10. AEW can’t miss at the moment.

What a fun way to spend a couple of hours with the wife and kids.


----------



## Top bins

Chip Chipperson said:


> CM Punk is set to feud with the ice cold Team Taz? I like Starks and Hobbs but this really is the equivalent of Hogan returning to the WWE in 2002 and immediately jumping into a feud with Billy Gunn, Chuck Palumbo and Rico. Oofa.
> 
> MJF promo sounds highly entertaining and a feud with Pillman Jr is a step in the right direction but wouldn't this have meant more if MJF was coming off a win against Jericho before going into said feud?
> 
> Dark Order breaking up is a positive thing in terms of a focus on homegrown stars but are these the stars AEW should be focusing on? MJF and Pillman are great and both have future star potential but not sure I'd be using a Dark Order dissension angle at this point.
> 
> The Bryan and Kenny segment was cool but again why must Tony have goofs involved? Fuck Cutler off out of The Elite and have him be their backstage bitch at best. Meanwhile, Marko fucking Stunt shouldn't be running in to make the save for big stars like Bryan. Apart from that it was good.


I HATED Marko stunt running out there. Way to make your TV show look like a joke. It looked like some kind of pantomime bullshit. 

Most of the show was fine. I liked the first hour the best.


----------



## CM Buck

@Chip Chipperson more like thuggin and buggin enterprises. No I'm not saying that because they are both black. If you're going to take a little jab it has to make sense.

No one in Billy and Chuck and Rico can talk on the mic. Tazz and starks can.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Firefromthegods said:


> @Chip Chipperson more like thuggin and buggin enterprises. No I'm not saying that because they are both black. If you're going to take a little jab it has to make sense.
> 
> No one in Billy and Chuck and Rico can talk on the mic. Tazz and starks can.


Billy Gunn is a pretty good mic talker and Rico was really good also, what are you talking about bro?

Anyway, I meant more in terms of stature and card placement as opposed to talent level. Why sign CM Punk and have him feud with midcarders?


----------



## CM Buck

Chip Chipperson said:


> Billy Gunn is a pretty good mic talker and Rico was really good also, what are you talking about bro?
> 
> Anyway, I meant more in terms of stature and card placement as opposed to talent level. Why sign CM Punk and have him feud with midcarders?


Because he said he wanted to ease himself back into shit. He wants to earn his spot and work with the Young talent.

You don't blow your load to quickly dude.


----------



## Outlaw91

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hated
> Mox v Suzuki (because of Mox and because they cut the Suzuki entrance theme and because they got the timing wrong and Mox had to celebrate with the crowd for 20 min)


Yeah, I hated it too and timing was very bad. I would have preferred this match to open the show instead of main eventing , you don't fucking cut his entrance before kaze ni nare.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Great show. Rampage should be fire too


----------



## Outlaw91

RapShepard said:


> Yeah first match I saw was him vs Ishii at a Wrestling Kingdom and after that I got to check in every few months to see what he's up to.


That never happened. You may have seen Suzuki vs Goto hair vs hair match for the NEVER Openweight title, when Suzuki lost the title and his mohawk. 
Then at the Dash, he attacked Tanahashi and "crippled" him at the next ppv to win the IWGP Intercontinental title.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Firefromthegods said:


> Because he said he wanted to ease himself back into shit. He wants to earn his spot and work with the Young talent.
> 
> You don't blow your load to quickly dude.


Um dude, yes you do, lol.

You've got the biggest star in wrestling, his big hotly anticipated return and you pair him up with the midcard crew? Come on brother, even you know this is bad booking.

Here are some major debuts/returns and their first feuds upon returning:

Brock Lesnar (2012) - John Cena

Bryan Danielson (2021) - Kenny Omega

Goldberg (2003) - The Rock

Hulk Hogan (WCW 1994) - Ric Flair

Hulk Hogan (WWF 2002) - The Rock

John Cena (2021) - Roman Reigns

nWo 2002 - Rock, Stone Cold

Randy Savage (2004) - Jeff Jarrett, Kevin Nash, Scott Hall

Ric Flair (2002) - Vince McMahon and then The Undertaker.

Stone Cold (2003) - The Rock

The Rock (2004) - Evolution

The Rock (2011) - John Cena

And then:

CM Punk (2021) - Darby Allin, Team Taz.


----------



## CM Buck

Chip Chipperson said:


> Um dude, yes you do, lol.
> 
> You've got the biggest star in wrestling, his big hotly anticipated return and you pair him up with the midcard crew? Come on brother, even you know this is bad booking.
> 
> Here are some major debuts/returns and their first feuds upon returning:
> 
> Brock Lesnar (2012) - John Cena
> 
> Bryan Danielson (2021) - Kenny Omega
> 
> Goldberg (2003) - The Rock
> 
> Hulk Hogan (WCW 1994) - Ric Flair
> 
> Hulk Hogan (WWF 2002) - The Rock
> 
> John Cena (2021) - Roman Reigns
> 
> nWo 2002 - Rock, Stone Cold
> 
> Randy Savage (2004) - Jeff Jarrett, Kevin Nash, Scott Hall
> 
> Ric Flair (2002) - Vince McMahon and then The Undertaker.
> 
> Stone Cold (2003) - The Rock
> 
> The Rock (2004) - Evolution
> 
> The Rock (2011) - John Cena
> 
> And then:
> 
> CM Punk (2021) - Darby Allin, Team Taz.


Punk doesn't nut quickly. He is all about the journey especially after not wrestling for so long.

And besides starks absolutely should be working with top talent.

And Tony CANNOT risk it. Fans want ONE guy to beat Kenny 

Hangman


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> Punk doesn't nut quickly. He is all about the journey especially after not wrestling for so long.
> 
> And besides starks absolutely should be working with top talent


yup, starks should

there should be no complaints here


----------



## sim8

Chip Chipperson said:


> Um dude, yes you do, lol.
> 
> You've got the biggest star in wrestling, his big hotly anticipated return and you pair him up with the midcard crew? Come on brother, even you know this is bad booking.
> 
> Here are some major debuts/returns and their first feuds upon returning:
> 
> Brock Lesnar (2012) - John Cena
> 
> Bryan Danielson (2021) - Kenny Omega
> 
> Goldberg (2003) - The Rock
> 
> Hulk Hogan (WCW 1994) - Ric Flair
> 
> Hulk Hogan (WWF 2002) - The Rock
> 
> John Cena (2021) - Roman Reigns
> 
> nWo 2002 - Rock, Stone Cold
> 
> Randy Savage (2004) - Jeff Jarrett, Kevin Nash, Scott Hall
> 
> Ric Flair (2002) - Vince McMahon and then The Undertaker.
> 
> Stone Cold (2003) - The Rock
> 
> The Rock (2004) - Evolution
> 
> The Rock (2011) - John Cena
> 
> And then:
> 
> CM Punk (2021) - Darby Allin, Team Taz.


Darby was absolutely a worthy first opponent for Punk. If you want to compare Punk and Team Taz to all those other returns then atleast be fair and compare them to their second feuds/opponents.

Oh wait, you can't for half of them because they were only back for a short period. Like Cena in 2021, Rock in 2004, Brock in 2012 they didn't stick around straight away. 

Oh and Austin in 2003 returned for a match with Bischoff initially, not Rock.

But go on, who would you put opposite Punk right now instead of Team Taz? Kenny? So where would you put Bryan? Maybe MJF so he can lose to Jericho and Punk back to back?


----------



## Buhalovski

Ricky Starks is one of the guys who people seem to always forget when it comes to the homegrown talents. I think a feud with Punk could elevate him a lot which is not that bad. Come on guys, having both Punk and Bryan directly in the main event is not a good booking. I think we will finally see CM Punk coz heel Ricky Starks is that good and unlike Darby he can talk.

Bryan Danielson dethroning Kenny tho... It will be criminal if they dont give the title to Hangman first.


----------



## CM Buck

sim8 said:


> Darby was absolutely a worthy first opponent for Punk. If you want to compare Punk and Team Taz to all those other returns then atleast be fair and compare them to their second feuds/opponents.
> 
> Oh wait, you can't for half of them because they were only back for a short period. Like Cena in 2021, Rock in 2004, Brock in 2012 they didn't stick around straight away.
> 
> Oh and Austin in 2003 returned for a match with Bischoff initially, not Rock.
> 
> But go on, who would you put opposite Punk right now instead of Team Taz? Kenny? So where would you put Bryan? Maybe MJF so he can lose to Jericho and Punk back to back?


Exactly. Fans would shit all over it. It's rumble 2014 all over again. You have Bryan or punk against omega, THEY HAVE TO WIN.

AEW then gets angry fans. They lose all their good will. And we get a new TNA.

It's hangman or riot


----------



## Garty

Great show last night. It flowed very well and flew through the 2 hours. And as they should have, they brought out the "surprises" from All Out to cut their promos, but still showcased a lot of their younger talent as well.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

sim8 said:


> Darby was absolutely a worthy first opponent for Punk. If you want to compare Punk and Team Taz to all those other returns then atleast be fair and compare them to their second feuds/opponents.
> 
> Oh wait, you can't for half of them because they were only back for a short period. Like Cena in 2021, Rock in 2004, Brock in 2012 they didn't stick around straight away.
> 
> Oh and Austin in 2003 returned for a match with Bischoff initially, not Rock.
> 
> But go on, who would you put opposite Punk right now instead of Team Taz? Kenny? So where would you put Bryan? Maybe MJF so he can lose to Jericho and Punk back to back?


If I was booking I'd have had MJF go over on Jericho without the dumb retirement stip, MJF celebrating in the ring cutting a promo just like he did on Dynamite, Punk's music hits, crowd erupts and we're off to the races with arguably the best microphone duel you could have in the company.

Kenny is a good choice also, I'd go with Bryan/MJF and Punk/Kenny or the other way round (Bryan/Kenny, Punk/MJF)


----------



## CM Buck

Chip Chipperson said:


> If I was booking I'd have had MJF go over on Jericho without the dumb retirement stip, MJF celebrating in the ring cutting a promo just like he did on Dynamite, Punk's music hits, crowd erupts and we're off to the races with arguably the best microphone duel you could have in the company.
> 
> Kenny is a good choice also, I'd go with Bryan/MJF and Punk/Kenny or the other way round (Bryan/Kenny, Punk/MJF)


How do you avoid angry fans that want hangman and only hangman to beat Omega? 

Because make no mistake. Punk or Bryan in a world title program right now, them winning is a foregone conclusion.


----------



## Jay Trotter

RubberbandGoat said:


> Was it just me or was Bryan’s pop kind of lame? Poor guy lol


Agree. To be honest, it was stunningly underwhelming on Dynamite and somewhat lacking at All Out. But there are two reasons for this in my eyes.

1. The Yes Chants. Fans are chomping at the bit as soon as he makes his entrance. For me, it's a distraction. If he doesn't play it up, which is the right call on his part, the pop seems to fade fast. Except when he was doing the kicks on Sunday. They are looking for any reason to do them. Focus on the man. Chant his name. Similar to Punk.

2. Bryan hasn't been given a solo segment yet. You need to give the fans (as well as himself) time to absorb the moment. He is walking into the ring with a lot going inside the ring so fans may lose focus a bit. Too much of a cluster have been both of the brawls. To be honest, Cole's debut stole his thunder at All Out. He got a much louder pop than Bryan. But that was the element of surprise in his favor.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Firefromthegods said:


> How do you avoid angry fans that want hangman and only hangman to beat Omega?


I'd stop being a mark and look at wrestling like a business instead of a way to be praised on the internet. Danielson and Punk both are AEW's only talents that are somewhat young and have mainstream appeal to a large amount of people therefore they get the championship.

If a few thousand fans on Twitter want to stomp their feet about it then I would not give a fuck quite frankly.


----------



## CM Buck

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'd stop being a mark and look at wrestling like a business instead of a way to be praised on the internet. Danielson and Punk both are AEW's only talents that are somewhat young and have mainstream appeal to a large amount of people therefore they get the championship.
> 
> If a few thousand fans on Twitter want to stomp their feet about it then I would not give a fuck quite frankly.


Soooo you force people to love something? The Roman Reigns method.?


----------



## Wolf Mark

Dr. Middy said:


> They had a 20 minute banger of a match in NJPW about a year ago, so you're wrong there lol.
> 
> They just needed more time, it felt like they just had a segment too much really. Probably didn't need Dark Order's match or the Lambert promo.


Maybe this guy's body broke down since then. Because if AEW thought it would be classic, I doubt they would have cut to commercial. The match was short AND then they cut into the time of the match to go to commercial. Seems to me they wanted to cover the possible catastrophe


----------



## Outlaw91

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'd stop being a mark and look at wrestling like a business instead of a way to be praised on the internet. Danielson and Punk both are AEW's only talents that are somewhat young and have mainstream appeal to a large amount of people therefore they get the championship.
> 
> If a few thousand fans on Twitter want to stomp their feet about it then I would not give a fuck quite frankly.


TNA 2010 all over again... everybody knows what good that went...


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Firefromthegods said:


> Soooo you force people to love something? The Roman Reigns method.?


AEW is in a position now where it's likely spending 5-10 million dollars on their 2-3 most recent signings without significant ratings boost as of yet.

They need to put the championship on someone that wrestling fans around the world recognise and love. No AEW fan is going to complain about Punk or Danielson taking the belt because those guys are over.

Nobody outside of AEW fans know who Hangman is and he probably wouldn't even be their top 3 over babyface at this point so why strap him? He can feud with Kenny after Kenny loses the belt.


----------



## Buhalovski

How do you guys would play out Bryan losing to Kenny?

Maybe they have a match at Grand Slam. Just about when Danielson is about to finish him you have YB/Adam Cole interference costing him the match. Beatdown. Adam Page is coming for the save and you have a huge pop. Thats how you start your build up for Full Gear when Hangman is finally winning.


----------



## Pentagon Senior

Excellent show overall, nice that they capitalised following on from the ppv

Shame about the Mox/Suzuki match though, could and should have been better



Chip Chipperson said:


> AEW is in a position now where it's likely spending 5-10 million dollars on their 2-3 most recent signings without significant ratings boost as of yet.
> 
> They need to put the championship on someone that wrestling fans around the world recognise and love. No AEW fan is going to complain about Punk or Danielson taking the belt because those guys are over.
> 
> Nobody outside of AEW fans know who Hangman is and he probably wouldn't even be their top 3 over babyface at this point so why strap him? He can feud with Kenny after Kenny loses the belt.


If people tune in for Punk and Danielson then see Hangman beat Omega for the title - you're on your way to creating a new star

With your method you've burnt through the top feuds straight away and not made any new stars in the process. No thanks


----------



## Wolf Mark

Firefromthegods said:


> How do you avoid angry fans that want hangman and only hangman to beat Omega?
> 
> Because make no mistake. Punk or Bryan in a world title program right now, them winning is a foregone conclusion.


I think you overrate the angry fans. They see stars in their eyes now and their names are Bryan and Punk. It's a different World right now that these guys have joined the company, it's a whole different dimension in fact. Page is my favorite wrestler but the ship as sailed. First I have no interest in this Omega-Page storyline and secondly the guy has been saddled with these Dork Order goofs for too long.

I'd rather Page disappear for a while, then have a few guys exchange the title. Then imagine Punk being the Champ at some point then you hear Page's music, the crowd erupts, Page comes in, face Punk in the ring and goes "get the Hell out of my company" and smash his head with a beer bottle. Either in a heel turn or showing a whole new attitude. You change his character as a lone wolf, no groups but someone pretty dangerous. Then when Page win the title from Punk, he just defeated the biggest star in the World. The guy is made.


----------



## Jay Trotter

Hobbs does absolutely nothing for me.

However, Starks has shown moments of real star potential. There has just been a lack of a sustained push for him. As soon as he gets a little momentum going, it's stalled by him kinda just disappearing. To be fair, he missed time with injury. Starks is exactly the type of guy Punk should be working with this early in his return. He has the ability to deliver a good promo with him and sell his ass off in a good match for him. Plus, it has the face and heel dynamic that was missing with Punk and Darby. When you have Taz instead of Sting, it wouldn't be a heatless fued either.


----------



## sim8

Chip Chipperson said:


> If I was booking I'd have had MJF go over on Jericho without the dumb retirement stip, MJF celebrating in the ring cutting a promo just like he did on Dynamite, Punk's music hits, crowd erupts and we're off to the races with arguably the best microphone duel you could have in the company.
> 
> Kenny is a good choice also, I'd go with Bryan/MJF and Punk/Kenny or the other way round (Bryan/Kenny, Punk/MJF)


And who wins the feuds. Does Kenny retain against the two big names coming in that potentially are bringing new viewers or does Kenny drop the belt to someone other than Hangman.

You just want all the big stars facing each other without realising there is more to booking a wrestling show than just putting top guys against each other. Tony has to balance the influx of massive stars with the younger talent that need to be showcased along with making sure Hangman is the man to beat Kenny. 

We will absolutely getting Punk vs MJF, Punk vs Kenny, Bryan vs MJF, Bryan vs Kenny etc but now is not the time. Good booking requires patience to pull triggers at the most opportune time.


----------



## sim8

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'd stop being a mark and look at wrestling like a business instead of a way to be praised on the internet. Danielson and Punk both are AEW's only talents that are somewhat young and have mainstream appeal to a large amount of people therefore they get the championship.
> 
> If a few thousand fans on Twitter want to stomp their feet about it then I would not give a fuck quite frankly.


So you are now telling AEW to actively piss of a portion of their fandom. The same portion who is probably the most loyal and hardcore. Those fans won't leave straight away but keep doing that, and they will. Look at WWE


----------



## sim8

Chip Chipperson said:


> AEW is in a position now where it's likely spending 5-10 million dollars on their 2-3 most recent signings without significant ratings boost as of yet.
> 
> They need to put the championship on someone that wrestling fans around the world recognise and love. No AEW fan is going to complain about Punk or Danielson taking the belt because those guys are over.
> 
> Nobody outside of AEW fans know who Hangman is and he probably wouldn't even be their top 3 over babyface at this point so why strap him? He can feud with Kenny after Kenny loses the belt.


I am an AEW fan. I have spent money on PPVs and merchandise. I watch weekly. You give the belt to anyone except Hangman and I will be pissed off. You obviously are not in touch with the AEW fan


----------



## Chip Chipperson

sim8 said:


> And who wins the feuds. Does Kenny retain against the two big names coming in that potentially are bringing new viewers or does Kenny drop the belt to someone other than Hangman.
> 
> You just want all the big stars facing each other without realising there is more to booking a wrestling show than just putting top guys against each other. Tony has to balance the influx of massive stars with the younger talent that need to be showcased along with making sure Hangman is the man to beat Kenny.
> 
> We will absolutely getting Punk vs MJF, Punk vs Kenny, Bryan vs MJF, Bryan vs Kenny etc but now is not the time. Good booking requires patience to pull triggers at the most opportune time.


Danielson over Kenny, MJF over Punk, build to Danielson Vs MJF with MJF taking the belt.

I don't realise there is more to booking a wrestling show than just putting top guys against each other, I guess you're a booking expert? Lol.

Straight up, people want these matches right away. If you wait 12 months they won't care as much. Why do you think the rating went up and then dropped back down after Punk debuted? Because he's not doing anything interesting.


----------



## CM Buck

Chip Chipperson said:


> Danielson over Kenny, MJF over Punk, build to Danielson Vs MJF with MJF taking the belt.
> 
> I don't realise there is more to booking a wrestling show than just putting top guys against each other, I guess you're a booking expert? Lol.
> 
> Straight up, people want these matches right away. If you wait 12 months they won't care as much. Why do you think the rating went up and then dropped back down after Punk debuted? Because he's not doing anything interesting.


12 month waits work in Japan. Fans can be remarkably patient.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Chip Chipperson said:


> AEW is in a position now where it's likely spending 5-10 million dollars on their 2-3 most recent signings without significant ratings boost as of yet.
> 
> They need to put the championship on someone that wrestling fans around the world recognise and love. No AEW fan is going to complain about Punk or Danielson taking the belt because those guys are over.
> 
> Nobody outside of AEW fans know who Hangman is and he probably wouldn't even be their top 3 over babyface at this point so why strap him? He can feud with Kenny after Kenny loses the belt.


Just look around, there’s bound to be something here for you

WWE Careers Overview


----------



## Geeee

I feel like people are going to flip their opinion on the Punk vs Team Taz feud when Punk and Starks start cutting promos on each other. My guess is this will be top quality entertainment.

Although, I think this will bury Brian Cage a little bit, as he's been thrown to the side.


----------



## sim8

Chip Chipperson said:


> Danielson over Kenny, MJF over Punk, build to Danielson Vs MJF with MJF taking the belt.
> 
> I don't realise there is more to booking a wrestling show than just putting top guys against each other, I guess you're a booking expert? Lol.
> 
> Straight up, people want these matches right away. If you wait 12 months they won't care as much. Why do you think the rating went up and then dropped back down after Punk debuted? Because he's not doing anything interesting.


Mate you're the one claiming to be an expert in booking every other day simply because you are some small time local indy promoter. I'm just telling you objectively why I don't agree with you. 

All I'm telling you is your way isn't exactly flawless. And the fact you actually said you don't care about actively pissing a portion of your fanbase off with your booking shows why you aren't that great. What kind of fucking moron books something knowing full well he may alienate the hardcore fans and lose a ton of goodwill


----------



## CM Buck

sim8 said:


> Mate you're the one claiming to be an expert in booking every other day simply because you are some small time local indy promoter. I'm just telling you objectively why I don't agree with you.
> 
> All I'm telling you is your way isn't exactly flawless. And the fact you actually said you don't care about actively pissing a portion of your fanbase off with your booking shows why you aren't that great. What kind of fucking moron books something knowing full well he may alienate the hardcore fans and lose a ton of goodwill


@Chip Chipperson don't take that last statement to heart. It is objectively stupid to force things on fans.

Guy I'm quoting, thin ice. Be careful with your approach please


----------



## sim8

Firefromthegods said:


> @Chip Chipperson don't take that last statement to heart. It is objectively stupid to force things on fans.
> 
> Guy I'm quoting, thin ice. Be careful with your approach please


Fair enough but it genuinely is a face palming moment for anybody to fantasy booking with the premise 'let the hardcore fans hate this'


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Firefromthegods said:


> 12 month waits work in Japan. Fans can be remarkably patient.


Anus Explosion Deathmatches work in Japan also, doesn't mean it'll work in America.



sim8 said:


> Mate you're the one claiming to be an expert in booking every other day simply because you are some small time local indy promoter. I'm just telling you objectively why I don't agree with you.
> 
> All I'm telling you is your way isn't exactly flawless. And the fact you actually said you don't care about actively pissing a portion of your fanbase off with your booking shows why you aren't that great. What kind of fucking moron books something knowing full well he may alienate the hardcore fans and lose a ton of goodwill


I never said I was an expert and I never said my way was flawless but if they're smart they go with my method because Punk and Danielson are bigger stars than Page ever will be.

And that's coming from a Page fan.



sim8 said:


> Fair enough but it genuinely is a face palming moment for anybody to fantasy booking with the premise 'let the hardcore fans hate this'


I'm going to let you in on a little secret, ready?

The hardcore fans will tune in regardless.

_Gasp_ shocking I know. Also, the hardcore fans won't be pissed about Bryan becoming champion. Maybe if it was Roman Reigns debuting in AEW and killing Kenny in 7 minutes but the audience loves Bryan, he's the hero of smart marks.


----------



## sim8

Chip Chipperson said:


> Anus Explosion Deathmatches work in Japan also, doesn't mean it'll work in America.
> 
> 
> 
> I never said I was an expert and I never said my way was flawless but if they're smart they go with my method because Punk and Danielson are bigger stars than Page ever will be.
> 
> And that's coming from a Page fan.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to let you in on a little secret, ready?
> 
> The hardcore fans will tune in regardless.
> 
> _Gasp_ shocking I know. Also, the hardcore fans won't be pissed about Bryan becoming champion. Maybe if it was Roman Reigns debuting in AEW and killing Kenny in 7 minutes but the audience loves Bryan, he's the hero of smart marks.


Good thing nobody is asking for death matches then. Just because one thing from Japan wouldn't work as well doesn't mean we can write off everything from the country.

You have absolutely used your little indy fed in the past to prove you know better.

Also yeah hardcore fans won't leave straight away but this could be strike one. Look at WWE. Years of disappointing and pissing off the fandom has led to people not watching anymore. Hell it led to a gap in the market for AEW to take advantage of. Don't ever be so egotistical and arrogant in thinking you can do whatever without facing the consequences. Nobody is infalliable

Oh and I am a hardcore fan. And i would be pissed to see anybody but Hangman beat Kenny for the belt. Maybe some wouldn't mind but stop grouping us like we are all the same.


----------



## .christopher.

Firefromthegods said:


> They don't pop for everything. The fans give clear fuck off and die heat to QT Marshall and Luther for example
> 
> Also Bryan isn't with the Jurassic express. If you saw Frankie Also made the save. They were just faces of convenience. So I don't know how you came to that conclusion in one of your previous posts.
> 
> And who was selling for Brandon? Bryan was getting stomped on by the entire elite? I didn't see him take any significant one on one damage from cutler in that segment


First off, yes, my mistake about the Cutlet point. I went back and saw he was spraying Bryan in the face. Keep in mind that, for me, it was like 2am and, here in Manchester, it was boiling so I was out of it, lol.

I'm not saying Bryan is in the Jurassic Express but having him associated with them at all is counter productive. He's been here for less than 5 minutes and is already involved in a gang war. This feud doesn't need all these other jabronis. Bryan, Omega, Callis is all you need.

And the fans only boo extreme cases of shitness. You can't judge what's hot by AEW crowd reactions when they pop for some of the lamest stuff out there on a regular basis.


Firefromthegods said:


> How do you avoid angry fans that want hangman and only hangman to beat Omega?
> 
> Because make no mistake. Punk or Bryan in a world title program right now, them winning is a foregone conclusion.


I would not be surprised to see Bryan put Omega over.


----------



## CM Buck

sim8 said:


> Good thing nobody is asking for death matches then. Just because one thing from Japan wouldn't work as well doesn't mean we can write off everything from the country.
> 
> You have absolutely used your little indy fed in the past to prove you know better.
> 
> Also yeah hardcore fans won't leave straight away but this could be strike one. Look at WWE. Years of disappointing and pissing off the fandom has led to people not watching anymore. Hell it led to a gap in the market for AEW to take advantage of. Don't ever be so egotistical and arrogant in thinking you can do whatever without facing the consequences. Nobody is infalliable


I'd say the infamous explosion is strike one but overall agree


----------



## sim8

Firefromthegods said:


> I'd say the infamous explosion is strike one but overall agree


LOL That was bad. But I was more forgiving of that then I would be if they screwed Hangman out of his win over Kenny


----------



## Chip Chipperson

sim8 said:


> Good thing nobody is asking for death matches then. Just because one thing from Japan wouldn't work as well doesn't mean we can write off everything from the country.
> 
> You have absolutely used your little indy fed in the past to prove you know better.
> 
> Also yeah hardcore fans won't leave straight away but this could be strike one. Look at WWE. Years of disappointing and pissing off the fandom has led to people not watching anymore. Hell it led to a gap in the market for AEW to take advantage of. Don't ever be so egotistical and arrogant in thinking you can do whatever without facing the consequences. Nobody is infalliable
> 
> Oh and I am a hardcore fan. And i would be pissed to see anybody but Hangman beat Kenny for the belt. Maybe some wouldn't mind but stop grouping us like we are all the same.


Sure you may have perceived it that way in the past but I didn't mention anything about it in this thread so why are you bringing it up? Seems like baiting to me as does saying things like "Your little indy fed", "Don't ever be so egotistical and arrogant" etc. How do you even know my promotion is small? I could draw 300 people and be featuring some of the best wrestlers in the world for all you know.

Booking for hardcore fans solely is never smart. Since you've brought it up my personal strategy is I'll book a 7 match card generally and only have 2 matches for the hardcore fans on it. The rest is a mix of things the kids and families will like, something for the women, something for the men and something for everyone.

Promoting solely for the hardcore fans leads to 60 people in a small building after you've spent 3000 dollars on flying every indy darling the country has to Sydney for your show (Yes, this is a real life example of a promoter here)


----------



## TheDraw

Punk is boring me to tears with the way he's been used.


----------



## zkorejo

I still think Danielson/Omega converts to Danielson/Cole after NY show. If hangman doesn't return at Arthur Ashe, that means he's out for longer and I won't blame AEW for Danielson vs Omega instead for Full Gear.

Good show overall, highly enjoyed all of it. Lots of good segments and matches were good too.

Edit: As for the conversation in the last 2 pages. Neither Punk or Danielson need the AEW title. There is no urgency. Bryan made a career out of chasing the title. Punk is clearly going the long route to the title. Fans will tune in to see Bryan and Punk regardless if they carry a title or not. It's stupid to put all your eggs in one basket. It's kind of like giving Lesnar and Goldberg a title match just for the sake of it and ruining KO/Jericho. That was unnecessary and added nothing to Lesnar/Goldberg, instead it devalued Jericho/KO considerably.

You don't just give away your big title to anyone who walks in and cancel all your plans. That's short term planning and that's exactly why TNA is where it is now.

The only person that should take the title from Omega is Hangman.

The story with Danielson and Omega is simple, Bryan wants to beat Omega to prove he is better than him. It's not about the title. Omega is hiding behind his title and ranking system because low-key he doesn't want to test himself against Danielson.

Omega vs Bryan can continue after Hangman wins the title. Then Omega can't hide behind the rankings system and will have to wrestle against Bryan. So you build Bryan vs Omega for the next ppv.


----------



## sim8

Chip Chipperson said:


> Sure you may have perceived it that way in the past but I didn't mention anything about it in this thread so why are you bringing it up? Seems like baiting to me as does saying things like "Your little indy fed", "Don't ever be so egotistical and arrogant" etc. How do you even know my promotion is small? I could draw 300 people and be featuring some of the best wrestlers in the world for all you know.
> 
> Booking for hardcore fans solely is never smart. Since you've brought it up my personal strategy is I'll book a 7 match card generally and only have 2 matches for the hardcore fans on it. The rest is a mix of things the kids and families will like, something for the women, something for the men and something for everyone.
> 
> Promoting solely for the hardcore fans leads to 60 people in a small building after you've spent 3000 dollars on flying every indy darling the country has to Sydney for your show (Yes, this is a real life example of a promoter here)


Cool, if you are offended, let the mod know. But talking down to people by saying things like 'are you ready for a secret, shock gasp' is bait too by that standard

I brought it up because you are fantasy booking and you like to think you are an expert based on your position in an indy fed. It's relevant 

So using your way of booking, give the hardcores their Hangman vs Omega match for the belt and use Punk and Bryan in other matches for casuals. That way everyone is happy and you don't piss off a portion of your fans

AEW caters to hardcore fans mostly and they are successful though. Can they be more successful? Debatable. But what they are doing is working right now


----------



## .christopher.

I'd be very surprised if there was any outrage whatsoever if Page didn't win the title from Omega. Not only because there are much, much better options than him, but, because he's been booked so inconsistently in general, it wouldn't feel disappointing enough to warrant the feeling of he's been screwed.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Chip Chipperson said:


> Anus Explosion Deathmatches work in Japan also, doesn't mean it'll work in America.


Bro you can't just say that without providing me some links.

I bet it'll be as entertaining as the Piranha Tank Giga Deathmatch I saw


----------



## shandcraig

The Boy Wonder said:


> Decent show, but Punk isn't being presented as a big deal.



Or maybe the truth is seeking out


----------



## Chip Chipperson

sim8 said:


> Cool, if you are offended, let the mod know. But talking down to people by saying things like 'are you ready for a secret, shock gasp' is bait too by that standard
> 
> I brought it up because you are fantasy booking and you like to think you are an expert based on your position in an indy fed. It's relevant
> 
> So using your way of booking, give the hardcores their Hangman vs Omega match for the belt and use Punk and Bryan in other matches for casuals. That way everyone is happy and you don't piss off a portion of your fans
> 
> AEW caters to hardcore fans mostly and they are successful though. Can they be more successful? Debatable. But what they are doing is working right now


I don't think I'm an expert, an expert would be Cornette, Heyman, McMahon etc. I will say I've probably got more runs on the board than anyone else on here though. Doesn't make you guys wrong but does mean that maybe I shouldn't be told I'm wrong constantly especially when I know that my crowds tend to drop when a midcard guy is put up top.

If I was booking AEW I'd have the buffet style they talk about. Punk, Bryan, Cody, Stinger, Pac etc for the WWE fans who remember them and then Kenny, Darby, Page, Cole, The Bucks etc for the smart marks who love that type of shit.



Dr. Middy said:


> Bro you can't just say that without providing me some links.
> 
> I bet it'll be as entertaining as the Piranha Tank Giga Deathmatch I saw


Sorry, links should always be provided!






I thought there was only one but from my 20 second look on YouTube there seems to be multiple.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Chip Chipperson said:


> Sorry, links should always be provided!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought there was only one but from my 20 second look on YouTube there seems to be multiple.


I legit was wondering if you were kidding, but you weren't. Man I love Japan sometimes. 

And a link for a link, there indeed was a Piranha Tank deathmatch


----------



## sim8

Chip Chipperson said:


> I don't think I'm an expert, an expert would be Cornette, Heyman, McMahon etc. I will say I've probably got more runs on the board than anyone else on here though. Doesn't make you guys wrong but does mean that maybe I shouldn't be told I'm wrong constantly especially when I know that my crowds tend to drop when a midcard guy is put up top.
> 
> If I was booking AEW I'd have the buffet style they talk about. Punk, Bryan, Cody, Stinger, Pac etc for the WWE fans who remember them and then Kenny, Darby, Page, Cole, The Bucks etc for the smart marks who love that type of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, links should always be provided!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought there was only one but from my 20 second look on YouTube there seems to be multiple.


So you are saying your opinion matters more than everyone else. 

I've never said you are constantly wrong. Just wrong this time. 

Assuming everything you said about your indy shows is true, perhaps the audience for your local small shows isn't the same for a global product like AEW. 

So Hangman is now a midcarder in your eyes?

Did you even watch All Out? We had a spotfest cage match, a Japanese strong style type match, a slower methodical match with Punk, two big mofos going at it in Eddie and Miro. We are getting a buffet of styles.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

sim8 said:


> So you are saying your opinion matters more than everyone else.
> 
> I've never said you are constantly wrong. Just wrong this time.
> 
> Assuming everything you said about your indy shows is true, perhaps the audience for your local small shows isn't the same for a global product like AEW.
> 
> So Hangman is now a midcarder in your eyes?
> 
> Did you even watch All Out? We had a spotfest cage match, a Japanese strong style type match, a slower methodical match with Punk, two big mofos going at it in Eddie and Miro. We are getting a buffet of styles.


I'm not saying my opinion matters more just saying it should be taken into account that I might have real life experience and it's not always as simple as people think. I've been booking for many years now and have been around many bookers so I've got a good idea of what works. Midcard Vs Star GENERALLY (Not always though) bombs unless it's in the midcard.

Hangman I'd say is probably upper midcard, could probably float into a main event here and there but he's certainly not on the Punk, Bryan or even Cody, Kenny and The Bucks level. 

I haven't gotten around to watching much of All Out but I don't mean different styles I mean different characters, different stories etc.


----------



## zkorejo

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm not saying my opinion matters more just saying it should be taken into account that I might have real life experience and it's not always as simple as people think. I've been booking for many years now and have been around many bookers so I've got a good idea of what works. Midcard Vs Star GENERALLY (Not always though) bombs unless it's in the midcard.
> 
> *Hangman I'd say is probably upper midcard, could probably float into a main event here and there but he's certainly not on the Punk, Bryan or even Cody, Kenny and The Bucks level.*
> 
> I haven't gotten around to watching much of All Out but I don't mean different styles I mean different characters, different stories etc.


How will he be if he doesn't get that push? Isn't that the whole thing that made Punk and Bryan? Fans were behind Punk because he was pissed Rock came back to mainevent mania and not him. 

Fans hijacked WWE shows for Bryan because Batista got his spot instead. 

This is Hangman's spot. Not Bryan's not Punk's. You elevate Hangman to that level by having him beat Omega for the title and have him later have those feuds with Bryan, with Punk.


----------



## sim8

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm not saying my opinion matters more just saying it should be taken into account that I might have real life experience and it's not always as simple as people think. I've been booking for many years now and have been around many bookers so I've got a good idea of what works. Midcard Vs Star GENERALLY (Not always though) bombs unless it's in the midcard.
> 
> Hangman I'd say is probably upper midcard, could probably float into a main event here and there but he's certainly not on the Punk, Bryan or even Cody, Kenny and The Bucks level.
> 
> I haven't gotten around to watching much of All Out but I don't mean different styles I mean different characters, different stories etc.


Okay taking into the account you have 'real life experience', it is still counter productive to book knowing a portion of your fans will hate it. You are so intent on pushing Bryan and Punk to the top, you are fucking over a lot of AEWs other wrestlers. That's just bad booking. AEWs strength is it has a wide range of compelling characters they can cycle in and out on a weekly basis. With your tunnel vision of getting the most out of Bryan and Punk, you are losing sight of that.

Hangman has the potential right now to be the top homegrown face of the promotion. Will he succeed in that? In my opinion, absolutely. But maybe he won't. We won't find out until the trigger is pulled. The reward of trying with Hangman and succeeding is worth the attempt. 

Even with different characters, AEW has done that. Jungle Express, Lucha Bros, Pac, Andrade, Miro as God's favourite champion, Moxley, Kingston, Punk, Elite, Hangman, Darby etc are all distinct characters


----------



## zkorejo

Not to mention, Hangman has been developed to be "Just as good" as Elite but hasn't realized his potential due to inner conflict. The booking of his character is actually quite strong. 

Hangman is the one who pinned to beat Bucks for the tag titles. Hangman was the one who got the pinfalls to retain the tag titles and not Omega. Hangman lost to Omega but he wasn't mentally all there. He was in a very tough spot emotionally and Omega on the other hand had already moved and super focused on being the champion.

In the elimination tag match, he pinned Matt Jackson in a 3 vs 1 situation and would have probably gone 1v1 with Omega if Elite hadn't cheated. 

Low-key the story is Hangman is actually just as good as the Elite but they are not letting him shine. 

Fully motivated Hangman is the kryptonite to Omega. Nobody knows that right now, not even Hangman or Omega. But he has been booked as such and it's not too much on the nose for a reason.


----------



## Jedah

This was certainly the best Dynamite in a couple of months.

1. I didn't like that Black and Dustin went so long but it told a good story and the crowd was into it so it turned out OK. Botch on the black mass though.

2. CM Punk going after Team Taz. Good, exactly what should be happening. Hopefully this leads to Punk vs. Starks at Full Gear. A feud between them could be really hot and help Starks a lot.

3. I said before that Hobbs vs. Dante was random, but thanks to the earlier segment, it wasn't. Dante looked valiant but Hobbs looked like a beast. Sets up the CM Punk angle up while allowing Dante some shine.

4. MJF is just so damn good. And now thankfully he's free from the Jericho feud and can do something fresh. The teased breakup with Wardlow continues and the Varsity Blonds can get him some heat back. Hopefully they get Julia Hart on TV and he talks shit to her. Use MJF to further her as the kind of babyface the women's division needs.

5. Soho vs. Hayter wasn't brilliant, but did what it needed to do.

6. FTR vs. Dark Order...the weakest part of the night, but the right team won, so hopefully it begins FTR back on the road to the titles because them vs. Lucha Bros would be great. And please, please, please break up the Dark Order. It was failing until Brody came, and without Brody, it's meaningless. Anna Jay doesn't need to be involved with these goofs.

7. The Elite/Danielson segment was great and honestly this should have opened the show. AEW basically suffers from the reverse problem WWE does. While WWE starts with promos way too often, AEW doesn't do it enough. I still think Bryan vs. Cole will eventually be the direction for Full Gear, though they certainly teased him vs. Omega. They're playing a dangerous game. If Hangman doesn't return at Grand Slam, he's in big trouble.

8. Moxley vs. Suzuki was OK. The home town crowd made it hot.

Shows like this should serve as a blueprint for what they do in the future. Unfortunately next week's card already looks like a downgrade.


----------



## Jedah

The_Great_One21 said:


> Punk promo - Bored of the Phil Brooks act already. Give me CM Punk. Felt the same a decade ago when Rock returned and we got more Dwayne than Rock. And then to rub salt in the wounds… Punk vs Hobbs seems the direction we’re going rather than Starks. Great. A generic big man gets the Punk feud rather than Starks. How very WWE.


You're jumping the gun here. It's almost certain that Hobbs is just the waypoint on the way to Starks at Full Gear.

As for Hangman, just wait until the Arthur Ashe show. If he's not back there, yeah, he's in trouble.


----------



## Bubbly2

I thought that show was amazing. Every segment felt 'big'. I didn't really get the main event though. IDK who the Japanese old guy was, felt a bit weird.

Loved the rest though.


----------



## fabi1982

Actually watched Dynamite first time in 3 month I think and it was sadly as expected.

1. Black/Rhodes…why the table and turnbuckle spot? Was this a no DQ match? And sorry but I dont get the Black hype as he bores me to death, as he did in WWE.

2. Punk just needs to put away this „I love you all“ fuckery. We get it, you love to be back and it not being WWE but just fucking do something. And let it be Starks not Hobbs…

3. Random DO match and disbanding? But why?

4. cool a match between Sting and Tully? Thats what retirement homes looking for…Sad.

5. I likes how they showed the tag divison and the womens division, something for the „new viewers“ to see more than just what was on. Good thing!

6. Adam Cole BAYBAY, I just like that guy, liked him back in BTE and loved him on NXT. Hope he gets direction.

7. Bryan is just Bryan, I could watch him feed his kids and would be happy. Marco not so much, even if he could be one of his kids…

Overall I had fun, but whats sad, only things I liked were WWE guys half a year ago. None of the „actual“ AEW roster made me think „lets watch again next week“. Not even „Look I can be edgy“ MJF…

But I will give it some more chances just because of Cole and Bryan, Punk already bores me.


----------



## RogueSlayer

Last night's show was really enjoyable, hopefully they carry on the format of more segments and less matches on Dynamite and have Rampage be the wrestling show.


----------



## RapShepard

Outlaw91 said:


> That never happened. You may have seen Suzuki vs Goto hair vs hair match for the NEVER Openweight title, when Suzuki lost the title and his mohawk.
> Then at the Dash, he attacked Tanahashi and "crippled" him at the next ppv to win the IWGP Intercontinental title.


What was the WK that had Omega vs Jericho


----------



## Outlaw91

RapShepard said:


> What was the WK that had Omega vs Jericho


WK 12 (2018), the one I was talking about.


----------



## RapShepard

Outlaw91 said:


> WK 12 (2018), the one I was talking about.


Then why do I remember Ishii lol. Oh well either way that match.


----------



## Outlaw91

RapShepard said:


> Then why do I remember Ishii lol. Oh well either way that match.


He had some good matches with Ishii but not at WK.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436019800191406083

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436019800191406083
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol


----------



## Geert Wilders

zkorejo said:


> Not to mention, Hangman has been developed to be "Just as good" as Elite but hasn't realized his potential due to inner conflict. The booking of his character is actually quite strong.
> 
> Hangman is the one who pinned to beat Bucks for the tag titles. Hangman was the one who got the pinfalls to retain the tag titles and not Omega. Hangman lost to Omega but he wasn't mentally all there. He was in a very tough spot emotionally and Omega on the other hand had already moved and super focused on being the champion.
> 
> In the elimination tag match, he pinned Matt Jackson in a 3 vs 1 situation and would have probably gone 1v1 with Omega if Elite hadn't cheated.
> 
> Low-key the story is Hangman is actually just as good as the Elite but they are not letting him shine.
> 
> Fully motivated Hangman is the kryptonite to Omega. Nobody knows that right now, not even Hangman or Omega. But he has been booked as such and it's not too much on the nose for a reason.


honestly tony khan needs to start thinking about the casuals

these casuals joining won't understand or know what the fuck hangman is doing.

that whole game needs to change. reintroduce hangman as an wild alcoholic cowboy with a potty mouth who is not fearful of anything


----------



## Bubbly2

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436019800191406083
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


can't wait for MJF to use this lol


----------



## Erik.

Geert Wilders said:


> honestly tony khan needs to start thinking about the casuals
> 
> these casuals joining won't understand or know what the fuck hangman is doing.
> 
> that whole game needs to change. reintroduce hangman as an wild alcoholic cowboy with a potty mouth who is not fearful of anything


Everyone watching AEW live knows exactly what Hangman is and the story. 

Let's stop pretending any true amount of new viewers to this show are random people who've never seen AEW before or heard of its talent. 

Page has always been one of their biggest ratings draws.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Bubbly2 said:


> can't wait for MJF to use this lol


well, he replied with this


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436057483269787650


----------



## Geert Wilders

Erik. said:


> Everyone watching AEW live knows exactly what Hangman is and the story.
> 
> Let's stop pretending any true amount of new viewers to this show are random people who've never seen AEW before or heard of its talent.
> 
> Page has always been one of their biggest ratings draws.


Yes I’ll give you that. However, AEW is in a really good spot to introduce new fans who don’t know what AEW is. They are getting even mentions on other shows.


----------



## Erik.

Geert Wilders said:


> Yes I’ll give you that. However, AEW is in a really good spot to introduce new fans who don’t know what AEW is. They are getting even mentions on other shows.


Page is a likeable and relatable character who's ridiculously over with a live crowd and slots well into the story. 

If there are actually any new fans who've never seen AEW before, just seeing Pages reaction from the crowd would tell them he's a big deal. 

Page beating Omega needs to happen. It opens up so many future stories and feuds.


----------



## Geert Wilders

Erik. said:


> Page is a likeable and relatable character who's ridiculously over with a live crowd and slots well into the story.
> 
> If there are actually any new fans who've never seen AEW before, just seeing Pages reaction from the crowd would tell them he's a big deal.
> 
> Page beating Omega needs to happen. It opens up so many future stories and feuds.


Yes I agree that a page needs to beat Omega. A mopey loser cowboy would not draw more than a courageous and wild cowboy who is not afraid of anyone. I don’t know how you could disagree with this.

again, it’s not only about appeasing to the current fans. It is about appeasing to a mass fanbase where sometimes you just have to give into stereotypes.


----------



## Erik.

Geert Wilders said:


> Yes I agree that a page needs to beat Omega. A mopey loser cowboy would not draw more than a courageous and wild cowboy who is not afraid of anyone. I don’t know how you could disagree with this.
> 
> again, it’s not only about appeasing to the current fans. It is about appeasing to a mass fanbase where sometimes you just have to give into stereotypes.


I think he comes back and takes out the Elite one by one. Like the gun slinger coming into town. 

Before meeting the towns chief. 

The pop of him finally winning that belt is just going to be incredible.


----------



## omaroo

Good dynamite. Good segments and promos and decent matches.

Punks feud with team taz should be quality.

Really strange the lack of build to codys/black at NY show.

Also not really sure of the feud with sting/darby and the pinnacle.

It's gona be tough so much stars left off how they will book everyone and keep them all happy.


----------



## Wolf Mark

zkorejo said:


> I still think Danielson/Omega converts to Danielson/Cole after NY show. If hangman doesn't return at Arthur Ashe, that means he's out for longer and I won't blame AEW for Danielson vs Omega instead for Full Gear.
> 
> Good show overall, highly enjoyed all of it. Lots of good segments and matches were good too.
> 
> Edit: As for the conversation in the last 2 pages. Neither Punk or Danielson need the AEW title. There is no urgency. Bryan made a career out of chasing the title. Punk is clearly going the long route to the title. Fans will tune in to see Bryan and Punk regardless if they carry a title or not. It's stupid to put all your eggs in one basket. It's kind of like giving Lesnar and Goldberg a title match just for the sake of it and ruining KO/Jericho. That was unnecessary and added nothing to Lesnar/Goldberg, instead it devalued Jericho/KO considerably.
> 
> You don't just give away your big title to anyone who walks in and cancel all your plans. That's short term planning and that's exactly why TNA is where it is now.
> 
> The only person that should take the title from Omega is Hangman.
> 
> The story with Danielson and Omega is simple, Bryan wants to beat Omega to prove he is better than him. It's not about the title. Omega is hiding behind his title and ranking system because low-key he doesn't want to test himself against Danielson.
> 
> Omega vs Bryan can continue after Hangman wins the title. Then Omega can't hide behind the rankings system and will have to wrestle against Bryan. So you build Bryan vs Omega for the next ppv.


I understand what you are saying. But giving it to Hangman cause "he needs it" or "deserve it" should not be an option. It's not a consolation prize, you don't make someone Champ cause you petty someone. The belt should go to the absolute biggest star of the company. That is how wrestling works and how it should always be. That's the concept. You make your biggest star, your biggest money-maker the champion, you focus your company around him and you ride it out to success. 

And Bryan and Omega not being about the belt is a mistake. It should always be about that cause it should be what everyone strive to be, being the champion. This is not an exibition. 

I am not saying make Danielson and Punk Champ right away, there has to be a build up, of course. 

As far as Brock-Goldberg, I agree it didn't need the title but you are talking about two titanic forces and Goldberg is basically a hired gun who shows up just a few times for a paycheck, he has not been a regular wrestler in a long time. Punk and Danielson are full time AEW wrestlers.


----------



## GothicBohemian

I feel like this was one of their better shows but my opinion is biased since I'm just so pleased to see the women being treated like they belong. Several of them got to talk, there seem to be storylines and factions forming and the Ruby vs Jamie match wasn't stuck in the same old timeslot as the women always used to get. Progress!

But really, this was a good episode of Dynamite. Solid matches, plenty of promos, time given to not only the new arrivals but also to the young originals and several less famous fan favourites. Even Fuego Del Sol got a mention, even if only on Sammy's cards. And Minoru Susuki was there, which is sort of awesome. I have no complaints aside from a few picky things that happened during matches (the shoulder kick of doom being among them  ).


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Anymore Japanese granddads still active wrestlers in New Japan?

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436066190795984896*


Firefromthegods said:


> Exactly. Fans would shit all over it. It's rumble 2014 all over again. You have Bryan or punk against omega, THEY HAVE TO WIN.
> 
> AEW then gets angry fans. They lose all their good will. And we get a new TNA.
> 
> It's hangman or riot


*You're putting way too much stock in Hangman. There's no way the fans turn on Bryan for him and I'll bet any amount of money on that.*


----------



## GothicBohemian

Folks wouldn't turn on Bryan, but I think you're underestimating how popular Hangman is with AEW fans.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

I'll maintain Hangman needs to be the one to win the World Title from Omega, so I'm hoping this Bryan/Omega match doesn't really pan out or have a decisive victor (maybe make them do a 30 or 60 minute draw, something like that), and then Page wins.

Or have Adam Cole directly screw Bryan, so fans will be content with that program while Page goes after Omega.

They do need to tread lightly. Any false steps, and you run the risk of getting the fans to turn on either Page or Bryan. Or the company as a whole.


----------



## Jedah

Also notice that the shows improve when Orange Cassidy and the Hardy Family Office aren't having random matches. I wonder why that is?


----------



## CM Buck

The Legit DMD said:


> *Anymore Japanese granddads still active wrestlers in New Japan?
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436066190795984896
> You're putting way too much stock in Hangman. There's no way the fans turn on Bryan for him and I'll bet any amount of money on that.*


I never bet unless I'm sure I'm going to win. I'm more banking on fans of long term story telling.

On Japan, in Suzuki gun I believe iron fingers is about Suzuki's age but I'll be angry. Perhaps we could see sabre Jr and taichi


----------



## Geeee

The Legit DMD said:


> *Anymore Japanese granddads still active wrestlers in New Japan?
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436066190795984896
> You're putting way too much stock in Hangman. There's no way the fans turn on Bryan for him and I'll bet any amount of money on that.*


It seems like Archer and Suzuki will challenge Moxley and a partner? Probably Darby or CM Punk, since Kingston is fighting Miro? Actually, since Punk made sure to mention how he was paying attention to the main event, I'm guessing it will be Punk in his Dynamite in-ring debut.


----------



## yeahbaby!

THEY ARE BIASED AGAINST ME, BECAUSE THEY ALL WANT TO BE ME! 

Brilliant from MJF, 2 minutes in to a promo and you forget he lost his last match and want to see what he does next.


----------



## Martyn

I enjoyed everything on this show, besides the botched Suzuki entrance.

I'd like to see the Lucha Bros and Andrade finally doing something as well though. 

Black/Dustin was great. Same with Mox/Suzuki. Glad my stream doesnt have commercials as most of it seemed to be shown in picture and picture. 

The Elite promo and Omega/Danielson thing was fantastic.

Punk did a cool promo. I'm super hyped for his feud with Hobbs. That guy has tons of potential.


----------



## AllEliteNews

THE LATEST FROM AEW: Includes - Stephen Amell coming to AEW, Cody Rhodes return match against Malakai Black confirmed, Mizoru Suzuki needing 7 stitches and NOT near his eye surprisingly, Tully Blanchard VS Sting on the cards (don't ask lmfao)

I cover AEW news every day, if you are interested, check out the link provided and if you enjoy my coverage, drop a like and subscribe, cheers guys, all the best #AEWForever


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Why do all AEW matches have time limits? That just seems really arbitrary and weird to me.
It’s awesome to see Dustin Rhodes still able to wrestle and put on actually good matches.
I feel like Eddie Kingston is going to be the AEW version of Riddle (or Enzo Amore, more accurately) for me personally; the crowd loves him and he’s clearly very popular, but he just rubs me the wrong way and I really don’t like him.
CM Punk is still overrated. Taz is right, him doing the happy-go-lucky pandering crap is just kind of lame as shit.
Also why the fuck does a commentator have a faction? The fuck?
Hobbs vs Martin was a solid, if pretty basic, match. I didn't know jack shit about either of them going in, because I'm very new to AEW in terms of actually sitting down and watching it, so it was a pretty good introduction to them both and provided good action with the typical David vs Goliath routine. 
Also Hook is distractingly hot, and yes I do hate myself for thinking that but it is what it is.
MJF is just such a great heel. I love how hateable and punchable the bastard is, it’s just delightful to watch.
I don’t get the hype around Ruby Soho. She’s not really shown me anything special so until otherwise I will continue to believe that all the fan hype for her is just because “hey look, another former WWE signing!”
I feel like the Dark Order storyline is setting up the almost-inevitable AEW debut of Bray Wyatt. Feels too telegraphed.
… nope, still don’t get the hype around Adam Cole.
Also I love how a complaint of AEW fans about WWE is people turning up and just immediately getting a title shot, then AEW has Bryan Danielson debut and it’s pretty much inevitable that he’s going to get a title shot against Omega.
Not that I’m complaining cause Danielson is awesome and as much as I instinctively hate Kenny Omega, it should be a kick-arse match at the very least.
I don’t know who Suzuki is, and I find myself not caring much for Moxley, so the main event did nothing for me.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Every match had an official time limit in the WWF back in the late 90s for a couple of years. In the grand scheme of things it doesn’t matter anyway.


----------



## Not Lying

Geeee said:


> It seems like Archer and Suzuki will challenge Moxley and a partner? Probably Darby or CM Punk, since Kingston is fighting Miro? Actually, since Punk made sure to mention how he was paying attention to the main event, I'm guessing it will be Punk in his Dynamite in-ring debut.


They’ll probably do Ethan Page & Sky vs Archer & Suzuki first


----------



## The_Great_One21

Wolf Mark said:


> . The belt should go to the absolute biggest star of the company. That is how wrestling works and how it should always be.


So only The Rock and Austin held the title during the attitude era? Nobody else? Because nobody else was EVER the biggest star during the attitude era.

And Hangman before he left was the most over star in the company.


----------



## Geeee

The Definition of Technician said:


> They’ll probably do Ethan Page & Sky vs Archer & Suzuki first


Well it specifically says a new challenge to Mox in the tweet. Although, I have no doubt Men of the Year will get involved


----------



## Wolf Mark

The_Great_One21 said:


> So only The Rock and Austin held the title during the attitude era? Nobody else? Because nobody else was EVER the biggest star during the attitude era.
> 
> And Hangman before he left was the most over star in the company.


Well. After Austin won the belt the first time at Wrestlemania 1998, he held the title till the fall. Then it took Taker and Kane to beat him 2 on 1. Then a tournament was organized for tthe vacant title. Rock won it and held it for a while until Foley beat him in early 1999(the same night as the finger-poke of doom). Then they exchanged the title for a while. Rock won it back. Then Austin defeated Rock at Mania. The only reason HHH became champ for the rest of the year was cause Rock left for movies and Austin's body was breaking down. The only time when Rock and Austin did not held title was always cause there were major fuck ups.

Here's the thing though, Hunter was a new star now and it was working. But when they decided to ride him, he was their top guy for them. You could say it could be done for Page. Sure. A new fresh guy in the main event. But WWE did this cause they had no other choices. Punk and Danielson have still so much to give. That's like when the WWE made Bret Hart champ when Hogan was still there. It was hard for Bret to come into his own. I think Page could become Champ when Punk and Bryan have been there for a while and they have less juice left.

I think Page should leave and return all mysterious a la Sting 1996. Imagine Champ Punk cutting a promo, you hear Page's music and come face to face with him and Page goes "get the Hell out of my company!". And smash a beer bottle on his head. This could make Page. Cause there's so many people that don't know much about AEW but who knows Punk.


----------



## bdon

The_Great_One21 said:


> So only The Rock and Austin held the title during the attitude era? Nobody else? Because nobody else was EVER the biggest star during the attitude era.
> 
> And Hangman before he left was the most over star in the company.


You have to do things the way WWE has always done them, didn’t you get the memo!?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*LMAO

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437096711797854221*


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Erik. said:


> Page beating Omega needs to happen. It opens up so many future stories and feuds.


Like what? Most of AEW's top stars are babyfaces. Hangman Vs MJF would be okay I guess, Hangman/Black? Struggling to come up with any others tbh.



The_Great_One21 said:


> So only The Rock and Austin held the title during the attitude era? Nobody else? Because nobody else was EVER the biggest star during the attitude era.
> 
> And Hangman before he left was the most over star in the company.


If you look at the history starting from 1998 the championship was mainly always on one of Austin, Rock or Triple H. The only real homegrown guy they put it on during the entire Attitude Era was Kurt Angle.

Admittedly Big Show, Foley, Taker, Kane and even Vince McMahon (Lol) had runs with the championship but they generally didn't even last 2 months.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Chip Chipperson said:


> Like what? Most of AEW's top stars are babyfaces. Hangman Vs MJF would be okay I guess, Hangman/Black? Struggling to come up with any others tbh.
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at the history starting from 1998 the championship was mainly always on one of Austin, Rock or Triple H. The only real homegrown guy they put it on during the entire Attitude Era was Kurt Angle.
> 
> Admittedly Big Show, Foley, Taker, Kane and even Vince McMahon (Lol) had runs with the championship but they generally didn't even last 2 months.


hangman / cole
hangman / mox
hangman / mjf
hangman / bryan
hangman / punk
hangman / pac
hangman / andrade
hangman / cody


----------



## Wolf Mark

The Legit DMD said:


> *LMAO
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437096711797854221*


Now THIS is the Tony we want on AEW! Not the weakling nerd that is scared of everybody. We want the pissed off loudmouth.


----------

